# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Meine Immuntherapien, jetzt verstärkt

## HansiB

Hallo inter- und nicht inter-essierte,

als ich 2004 meine unvorstellbaren Metastasenschmerzen bekam, angekündigt durch monatelange Polyneuropathie im li. Fuß (es gibt 2000 Krankheitsgründe) und "Hexenschuß" bei den obligatorischen Höhlenbekriechungen bakam, merkte ich bald, daß mir nur auch durch Naturheilkunde / Homeopathie zu helfen ist. 

Daher fing ich sehr früh an das Immunsystem, daß irgend wann nicht funktioniert hatte, zu stimulieren / modulieren. Mein erfahrener HP, der mir die Schmerzen nahm, empfahl mir Bio-Bran, wir haben oft darüber diskutiert hier im Forum, zur Immunstimulation.

Dazu gehörte natürlich auch Darmsanierung, entgiftung u.v.m. nur mit Globuli und meiner zellulären Bierhefe.
Ich habe nie irgend welche Medikamente zur reduzierung von Nebenwirkungen genommen. Die anfänglich schlechten Blutwerte haben sich kontinuirlich verbessert. 

Meine diesbezüglichen Empfehlungen an Winfries und Michael, wir alle mit drei mit GS 8, aber ganz verschiedenen aPSA und PCa Fortschritt, blieben damals ungehört. Auch meine sehr frühe Ernährungsumstellung, manchmal extrem, war nicht gefragt. Willst du deinen PCa aushungern wurde gefragt. Die Freunde waren leider auch nicht bereit, sie waren operiert, eine DNA-Z zu veranlassen, um damals, wie ich, die wahre Malignität fest zu stellen.

Es folgte der Wechsel zu meiner heutigen HP im Ort und Immunstimulierungen wie Sauerstoff / Ozon, Erhöhung des Selenspiegels, mehrfache Vit. C Hochdosisinfusionen, HOT, Zellsymbioseth. dazu die Protokollösungen intravenös, Thymusextrakte, Mistel / Lectinol u.v.m.

Die 2HB, 3HB, brachte sehr bescheidene Ergebnisse, aus der X-Ploiden wurde eine multiploide Krebsverteilung im Primärtumor, nach ca. 3 Jahren. Das für mich ungeeignete  Ketokonazolgift, musste ich absetzen, die Leberwerte explodierten. Das war mein einziger kurzer Versuch in die Giftküche.
Aktuell nehme ich , nach langer HB Abstinenz, Rocaltrol, natürlich immer Zometa, erneut Avodart hochdosiert, ohne PSA Beeinflussung und diverse NEM. Der PSA eyxplodiert, daher seit kurzem meine Hoch-Immuntherapie

Zitat aus der Mail, an den AK Schwerbetroffene:

Ich plane und mache schon einiges zur Immunstimulierung mit meinem neuen "Naturarzt".
Hitzeschockproteine, Leukopharese zur Gewinnung der Lymphozyten für die gesamte Immuntherapie.
Elutration zur Auftrennung der Monoklaeren Zellen in Monozyten und Lymphozyten.
Dendritische Zellen und NK-Zellen.
NK-Zellen
Viren 6x 10 (hoch)9 IE
Aktive Fiebertherapie, dazu Tiefenhyperthermie - beides mache ich bereits.
Polyvaccinierung, mache ich daheim, ein Gemisch aus inaktiven Bakterien, sehr preiswert.

Wir sind sehr an den auch negativen Erfahrungen von Werner oder anderen mit Dentritischen Zellen, evtl. auch Detalils interessiert, was da evt. schief gelaufen ist, was gegeben wurde, wie oft und wo usw. Mein neuer Arzt Arno Thaller ist auch dafür Spezialist, sehr erfahren und würde das gerne beurteilen, evt. auch einem "Spezialistengremium" vortragen. Je mehr Infos und Details, desto hilfreicher die Beurteilung. Seine Webseite findest Du unter www.Praxis-Thaller.de - dort gibt es viele Informationen. Ich hätte noch zusätzliche Unterlagen.

Auch mich betrifft das Problem, wenn ich mit Dendritischen Zellen beginne, ich möchte nichts falsch machen. Dr. Thaller ist meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant gerade für uns schwerbetroffene Naturheilkundler und vielen Austherapierten von uns.
Ende des Zitats.

Ich erhoffe mir große Hilfe, ich würde sagen meine letzte, einzige Hilfe. Wer konkrete Erfahrungen mit der Virengabe hat möge sich melden, positiv und negativ. Es lohnt sich sehr, sich damit zu beschäftigen.

Mit der Fieberth. habe ich angefangen, beim 2. mal 39,9 Grad, nicht schlecht, als unerfahrener "Fieberer", seit ca. 35 Jahren nicht mehr. Darauf kommt, die Umgebung hat nur die Fieberthemparatur, eine Tiefenhyperthermie mit ca. 3-4 Grad zusätzlich in der Prostata und so kann das Immunsystem gepuscht werden. Bei einer zu hohen Umgebunsth. ist das evtl. nicht so. 

"Stark" wie ich bin, bin ich nach dem Aufstehen, man liegt so ca. 6 Stdt. zuzüglich Voruntersuchungen un Infusionen beim 1. mal, gleich nach Hause gefahren, ohne irgend welche Nebenwirkungen (bei mir), ein wenig wackelig, aber das Auto fährt ja alleine. Nach dem 2. Fieber, konnte ich mich "schonen" und hatte nachdem seine "Mädchen" weg waren, noch 1 Stdt. "Fachsimpeln" mit dem Arzt, sehr schön.

Es gibt noch viel zu berichten, was so alles gemacht und gegeben wird, optimal.

Es ist zu hoffen, daß dieses mal eine fruchtbare Diskusion daraus wird, nicht nur für mich auch für einige andere sehr kämpfende Freunde.

Mir viel Erfolg, Konrad (das habe ich zum ersten mal mir gewünscht)

----------


## dietmar

Hallo Konrad,

nicht schlecht. Ich habe mir die Seite deines Doc angesehen. Sehr interessant. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Berichte bitte weiter.

Dietmar

----------


## WinfriedW

Auch ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und bin sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse, von denen du uns sicher berichten wirst.

Aus meiner Sicht wäre ein Erfolg dann gegeben, wenn sich eine deutliche und messbare Remission einstellen würde. 

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo junge Freunde,

lieber Dietmar, du solltest dein Profil aktualisieren, damit wir reagieren können. wenn es schlechter wird. Danke für die Wünsche.

Lieber Winfried, 
mit einem konstanten auch hohen PSA, könnte man schon zufrieden sein, ohne Nebenwirkungen und Schmerzen, prakisch ohne Medikation. Die Ergebnisse werden kommen, ich werde berichten. Es sei denn ich bin so gut drauf, daß ich das ignorante Forum verlassen kann.

Viel Erfolg und guten Rutsch, Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hall Freunde,

wir sprachen kürzlich über die Hilfsmöglichkeiten durch Chemo. Meine unbedeutende Meinung dazu ist seit Jahren bekannt. Der Übrlebensvorteil gegenüber Placebo, noch besser Immuntherapie ist nicht erbracht. Ich wies schon öfter, ungehört, ohne Reaktion, auf die Möglichkeit hin, einen Chemosensitivtest zu machen. 

Einige SHG Leiter, die bei Eichhorn waren, konnten sich da informieren. Ich war leider nicht dabei. Denen, auch dem BPS und Forummitgliedrern muss ich den Forwurf machen, diesbezüglich zu schweigen. Man könnte, wenn man auch dazu eine andere Meinung hat, informieren. Über die Ersparnis und die Vermeidung von Leid will ich gar nicht sprechen, wenn eine nicht funktionierende Chemo gemacht wird.

Ich weiss was für Beträge manche zahlen, für evtl. nicht funktionierende Medikation und Beratung, da wäre eine Testung eine Kleinigkeit, von der vertanen Zeit zu schweigen. Von den Nebenwirkungen (Vergiftungen) auch ganz abgesehen.

Da ist ein Teil meiner Testung, heute erhalten, mein eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk: " Zitat, (  ) mein kurzer Komentar

"... doch eine gewisse Anzahl von Tumorzellen im Blut vorhanden ist (4,7 Zellen auf 1 ml Blut) und die Gene dieser Zellen doch relativ aggresiv sind" (siehe 2. DNA aus der Prostata). 

"...P 27 Gen mit 50 % Ihrer Tumorzellen erhöht" (bei vielen steht negativ)  ".. diese 50 % der Zellen in einem Stadium sind (ich vermute schon immer waren), wo Chemotherapeutika oder auch Antihormone sie nicht erreichen können" (na wer sagt es, was mache ich?) 

(jetzt kommt es) " nur Immuntherapien können da wirken. Interessanterweise haben 80 % Ihrer Tumorzellen ein Vascular-Enditheliail-Growth-Factor... was verhindert, dass der Tumor neue Blutzellen bildet" (wird höchste Zeit). ... dass der Tumor über 60 % auf Immuntherapie ansprechen." (Dann kommen die Vorschläge, einiges was wir, auch Thaller machen, manches auch aber weniger geeignet, fast nur Natur. 

Contergan z.B ist nicht geeignet.

(Es wird unterschieden zwischen greater sensitivity und less in, für die Naturstoffe. Da interessiert mein Körper oder die Krebszellen nicht irgend welche "Studien" (an denen ich schon Zweifel vorgebracht habe) über Selen. Vit. E bzw. Vit C oder ähnlich.
Vielleicht kann einer der Lütjensee-Freunde, Bliemeisters Therapieempfehlung  (meine damalige Therapie) hier einstellen, bitte.

Das passt richtig zusammen und das für das neue Jahr, da wird sich auch Thaller freuen.

Gruß Konrad

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Konrad, 


> Konrad: Ich wies schon öfter, ungehört, ohne Reaktion, auf die Möglichkeit hin, einen Chemosensitivtest zu machen. 
> 
> Einige SHG Leiter, die bei Eichhorn waren, konnten sich da informieren. Ich war leider nicht dabei. Denen, auch dem BPS und Forummitgliedrern muss ich den Forwurf machen, diesbezüglich zu schweigen.


Nicht verzagen und *Prostatakrebs Seminar Bad Reichenhall* DVD kaufen, denn dazu braucht man keinen SHG Leiter!

Und was die Chemosensitivitätstestung angeht, hält *Frau Dr. Ursula Jacobs* einen Vortrag in dieser DVD darüber! 

Lieber Konrad, man brauch keinem einen Vorwurf zu machen, es ist genügend Information vorhanden z. B. den Vortrag von *Herr Prof. Reichle beim BPS in Magdeburg* (*zum herunterladen*) (fast) wörtlicher Mitschrieb des Vortrages von Wolfhard D. Frost, großen Lob dafür Wolfhard! Oder das *Das BPS-Magazin!* Nein, Lieber Konrad, diesen Vorwurf darf man unseren Machern nicht machen!
Trotzdem einen Lieben Gruß
Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Konrad,
was Dir schon alles gelungen ist...Du wirst auch diesmal wieder Erfolg haben. Es hört sich vielversprechend an, was Du da schreibst.
Alles Gute für 2009!

Grüße in die Landeshauptstadt von Hartmut

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo liebe Foumsteilnehmer!

Gibts den Niemand der über persönliche Erfahrungen mit Denditrischen Zellen berichten kann ?

Kann vielleicht Dr. Thaller Patienten nennen die bei Ihm erfolgreich behandelt wurden ? Ich ruf da morgen mal an.

In Freiburg liefen oder laufen doch Studien mit dendritischen Zellen. Da ruf ich morgen mal das Büro von Frau Dr. Kasker an.

Genauso gehts mir bei so vielen anderen Therapien. Für mich als Laie gibts immer viel 
Vielversprechendes doch wenig konkretes.

"Ist der Ruf erst einmal ruiniert fragt sich`s völlig ungeniert!"

Na denn, bis morgen.

Gruß Klausi.

----------


## Anonymous1

> wir sprachen kürzlich über die Hilfsmöglichkeiten durch Chemo. Meine unbedeutende Meinung dazu ist seit Jahren bekannt. Der Übrlebensvorteil gegenüber Placebo, noch besser Immuntherapie ist nicht erbracht. Ich wies schon öfter, ungehört, ohne Reaktion, auf die Möglichkeit hin, einen Chemosensitivtest zu machen.



Hallo Konrad,

möchte Dir dazu zum Ende des Jahres ein paar Zeilen schreiben, nicht viele.

Ich glaube, dass wir alle uns auf sehr dünnem und auch sehr glattem Eis bewegen, was nur größte Vorsicht bedeuten kann. Beim fortgeschrittenen Stadium ist zur Zeit keine sichere Kontrolle für ausreichend lange Zeit vorhanden. Gegen einige zu euphorische Ankündigungen von neuen Methoden habe ich mich - offen für alle sichtbar - gewand; mit Recht meine ich. Ich glaube, dass wir auch in Zukunft nur mit größter Zurückhaltung die "Neuheiten aus der Pipeline" weitergeben dürfen, um nicht zu viele trügerische Hoffnungen zu erzeugen.

Alleine die persönliche Einstellung macht so sehr viel aus in den Betrachtungen und Überlegungen zum weiteren Weg jedes Einzelnen. Wollen wir hoffen, dass wir eines Tages für alle einen guten Weg sehen, der unabhängig von persönlichen Empfindungen von allen gleichermaßen begangen werden kann.

Komm gut rüber ins nächste Jahr, es gibt immer was zum Anstoßen!

Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

Helmut, ich sagte nur , ich war nicht bei Eichhorn, noch nie, ich kenne die Vorträge von Frau Jacobs, wir haben auch genug miteinander Diskutiert (ich sitze immer bei den Vortragenden, oder diese bei mir). Genau so wie von Dr. Reichle, mehrfach und von Dr. Eichhorn. Wir sind schon bei einem Umtrunk beisammen gesessen, mit beiden.

Ich mache mir mehr Sorgen um die Neuen, denen die Möglichkeiten der SHG einer Hauptstadt, oder überhaupt fehlen. Danke für die Info.

Dieter, wo wäre ich ohne Optimismus, ohne Euphorie, immer mal wieder, auch durch Vit. C hochdosiert. Immerhin bin ich im verflixten 5. Jahr, mit nur sehr bescheidenen shulmedizinischen Therapien, wie du weisst. Mit vernünftigen Möglichkeiten für uns (mich) ist die Pipeline leer, bis da was kommt, gibt es uns nicht mehr. Daher die eigene Aktivität, wie du weisst set 3,5 Jahren.

Fie Fiebertherapie ist eine der ältesten Therapiemöglichkeiten, wirklich keine Neuheit. Diese Fieberschübe, werden von einzelnen Erfahrenen öfters gemacht, als der ältetsen OP Prof. operiert hat. Mir fällt der Name nicht ein, aus Ulm, wir diskutierten schön miteinander, auch er zweifelt an manchen "verlangten" Ops.

Ich gebe als Einziger, wie es scheint, solche MEINE eigenen Erfahrungen weiter, ich habe noch nie gesagt, man möge das alles auch so machen. Wer heilt hat Recht, wie man so schön sagt. 

Ich weiss ich bin als ewiger Lästerer und Zweifler an der Schulmedizin unbeliebt, aber das macht nichts. Auch da sieht man oft, daß ich nicht ganz falsch liege.

Die Jacobs Empfehlungen, sind so plausiebel und passen so in mein Therapiekonzept, daß man euphorisch werden darf. Wen auch da von der Onkologieseite / Genuntersuchung her die Therapie bestätigt wird. Sie wusste nicht was ich mache. Auch Thaller, macht diese Testung, d.h. organisiert diese, wo anders. Meine war schon in Auftrag gegeben.

Klausi, es gibt, er kann, mir liegen P / BkGs vor u.a.m, 

Freiburg wäre interessant, aber mit "Anfängern", als Versuchskaninchen, ich gehe lieber zum Erfahrenen. Wir sind alle Laien, man muss sich dafür entscheiden, was man nachvollziehen kann, ich das Eine, manche lieber Cheomo.

Hartmut, wir packen das. Du könntest mal deine Hauptstadt besuchen, die Vorträge lohnen sich oft, nicht die xte Bestrahlung, oder OP, aber immer mal wieder auch Sachen für uns. Wir lönnten miteinander mit den Profs diskutieren. Ich (muss) bin immer da.

Guten rutsch, wenn wir nichts mehr voneinander hören, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Enormes Programm*

Lieber Konrad, na also, Du kannst es doch ganz hervorragend, mal richtig ausführlich alles aufzuzählen, was Du schon so ausprobiert hast. Da kannst erneut versichert sein, dass Deine Beiträge in dieser Form nicht nur gelesen sondern auch verinnerlicht werden. Vieles hat Dich weitergebracht, manches bleibt noch zu testen. Trotzdem möchte ich mich den vorsichtigen Warnungen von Dieter vor allzu viel Euphorie im Hinblick auf noch unerprobte Therapien anschliessen; wobei in der Naturheilkunde sicher noch manche schlafende Möglichkeit vorhanden sein dürfte. Ich wünsche auch an dieser Stelle, den Forumsbenutzern, die buchstäblich mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen, dass das Neue Jahr uns hinsichtlich der Aussicht, unserem gemeinsamen Feind Paroli bieten zu können, Neues bringen wird. In diesem Sinne möge der Willkommenstrunk am Jahresende allen gut bekommen.

*"Lernen ist wie Rudern gegen den Strom; hört man auf, treibt man zurück"*
(Laozi)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Jörg (O)

Lieber Konrad,
wir, die durch Operation und/oder Bestrahlung Nichtgeheilten, haben feststellen müssen, dass die Möglichkeiten der Schulmedizin in unseren Fällen nur noch auf eine Lebensverlängerung hinauslaufen. Und diese Möglichkeiten sind im Endstadium mit einer erheblichen Einschränkung der Lebensqualität verbunden. Das wissen wir.
Dieter hat richtigerweise darauf hingewiesen, dass wir uns keine allzu grossen Hoffnungen machen dürfen, dass der Krebs in einer absehbaren Zeit besiegt werden könnte. Alle diesbezüglichen Sensationsmeldung zerplatzten bisher wie Seifenblasen.
1995(!!) gab mir meine Nachbarin einen Artikel der New York Times, der die Heilung des Krebses durch dendritische Zellen zum Inhalt hattte. Darin beschrieb ein Dr. M., dass durch diese Methode der Krebs zu besiegen sei. In wenigen Jahren gehe man einfach zum Arzt und lasse sich gegen den Krebs impfen. Das werde dann so einfach sein wie eine Impfung gegen Grippeviren.
13 (!!) Jahre später befindet sich diese Methode immer noch im experimentellen Stadium, kostet ein kleines Vermögen und soll bei etwa 30% der Patienten ansprechen - aber ohne nachweisbare Heilung.
In unserer Situation suchen wir notgedrungen nach Möglichkeiten, das Fortschreiten unserer Krankheit zu verlangsamen. Die Schulmedizin ist mittlerweile davon überzeugt, dass dies durch Ernährung und Sport möglich ist. Also stellen wir unsere Ernährung um, treiben Sport im Rahmen unserer körperlichen Verfassung und stärken unser Immunsystem durch die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, die eine Wirkung auf unser Immunsystem ausüben könnten. Wir wissen aber, dass wir diese unsere verfluchte Krankheit nicht auf Dauer aufhalten können.
Die Wege, die wir einschlagen unsere Krankheit zu bekämpfen, bestimmen wir selbst. Der eine vertraut auf die Schulmedizin, der andere auf die alternativen Methoden, andere wiederum auf beides. Das ist die Entscheidung jedes einzelnen Betroffenen, zu der er auch stehen muss.
Ich nehme Deine von Dir geschilderten Maßnahmen stets mit Interesse zu Kenntnis, die Du gegen Deine fortschreitende Krankheit unternimmst. Auch alle anderen Mitstreiter stehen in ihren Kommentaren Deinem Weg positiv gegenüber. Diesen Deinen Weg zu gehen, kostet viel Durchhaltevermögen und Disziplin, was nur wenige von uns aufzubringen in der Lage sind.
Ich vermag deshalb nicht nachzuvollziehen, lieber Konrad, warum Du unser Forum als ignorant bezeichnest. Wir müssen uns davor hüten, irgendwelche Empfehlungen für irgendwelche Massnahmen zu geben. Zum einen ist völlig ungewiss, ob sie bei dem Betreffenden überhaupt wirken, zum anderen könnten wir in Teufels Küche geraten. Das Einzige, was wir hier im Forum und auch sonst (z.B. als SHG-Leiter) machen können ist, auf die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten hinzuweisen und gegebenfalls unsere eigenen Erfahrungen zu schildern. Und nur das. Die Entscheidung, welchen
Weg ein Betroffener einschlägt, liegt ausschließlich bei ihm. Denn dazu muss er auch letzten Endes stehen.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt, welchen Erfolg Dir Dein eingeschlagener Weg bringen wird und bitte Dich, uns weiter zu informieren. 
Ich wünsche Dir und allen Mitstreitern für 2009 viel Zufriedenheit und einen erfolgreichen Kampf gegen unsere Krankheit.
Jörg (O)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ignorant, ich bin der Meinung, ich gebe so viele kleine Hinweise und kaum einer reagiert darauf, gibt es keine Fragen, oder Zweifel. Ich habe mich da schon oft beschwert. Harald weiss das. Interessieret sich z.B. nur ein Einziger, nicht mal die betroffenen Frauen, z.B. für meinen Wallnuss-Brotaufstrich u.v.m. Ich muss ab und zu schimpfen, auch nur dadurch wacht man auf.

Die geplanten Immunth. sind nicht neu, Fieber schon gar nicht, teilweise Jahre, Jahrzehnte alt und verbessert. Ich bin doch nicht so naiv zu glauben, man puscht die Dendritischen Zellen und man ist gesund. Da spielt die Aplikation, welche gegeben werden u.v.m eine große Rolle. Bei mir wird es einfach sein, wenn notwendig, zur Aufbereitung der Virentherapie MEINE Krebszellen, es gibt noch genug, ich habe sie auch schon gesehen, entweder aus der Prostata (FNAB) oder aus dem zirkulierenden Blut zu gewinnen. So stelle ich mir das als klein Hänschen vor.

Gerade, ich wiederhole mich, wären "Versager" mit konkreten Angaben der Aplikation, für mich und meinen Arzt, sehr wichtig. Ich hoffe nach den Feiertagen, wird man sich melden.

Auch die getesteten Wirkstoffe werden da zusätzlich Hilfe bringen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## christinew

Also, Konrad, als betroffene Frau muß ich mich jetzt aber mal melden. Von Deinem Walnußbrotaufstrich habe ich vor kurzem zum ersten mal gelesen.
Natürlich interessiert mich das Rezept, dann kannst Du es jetzt ja mal preisgeben, im übrigen haben mich alle Dinge, die Du machst schon immer interessiert, aber ich kann doch nicht jedesmal Beifall klatschen oder Kritik üben. Glaub mir, mir persönlich hast Du schon wirklich wichtige Tips gegeben, das heißt aber noch nicht, dass wir alles sofort so umsetzen können. Momentan bemühen wir uns die aktuellen "Baustellen" in den Griff zu bekommen, und das heißt im konkreten Fall dass ich meinen Mann in den letzten Wochen 6x notfallmäßig ins Krankenhaus bringen mußte, wegen Problemen mit dem Sch...Nierenkatheter, so auch Weihnachten. Und die Eingriffe am Katheter schlauchen meinen Mann jedesmal so sehr, dass er regelrecht abbaut. Ihm in der Situation von neuen Wegen zu erzählen, sie womöglich auch noch umzusetzen, ist schlicht unmöglich.
Also, nun gräme Dich nicht so, Deine Wege werden von vielen Menschen ganz aufmerksam verfolgt.
Wünsche allen eine gute Jahreswende, vom Guten, Neuen Jahr mag ich nicht sprechen.
Christine

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Christine,

ich gehe immer von meiner über 4 jährigen Mobilität aus, und das jeden Tag. 

Es muss ja nicht gleich eine Therapie sein. Auch eine Beratung, Kontaktaufnahme ist ja möglich.

Optimistisch in die Zukunft schauen, planen. Sinnvolle Therapien gehen sowieso nicht von heute auf morgen.

Ich werde natürlich den Zauber- Gesundheitsaufstich beschreiben, in den nächsten Tagen. Ich habe heute meinen Aufstrich für die nächsten Tage gemacht und darf ihn jetzt geniessen, nach einer schönen Wanderung mit unserem Albverein. Als die Anderen ihre Wüstchen grillten sind wir heim gegangen, im Freien ist es zu kalt. Ich sitze auch nicht gerne.

Euer schulmedizinisches Missgeschick und das seit Jahren, ist für mich unvorstellbar. Ich Hoffe das Glück wird euch besuchen.

Alles Gute und Liebe, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Neujahrswunsch*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben, nun hat der Wettergott auch noch mitgespielt, indem pünktlich nach dem Ende des Feuerwerks in diesem Berghotel es noch einmal kräftig zu schneien anfing. Beim Frühstück lag denn auch schon das tägliche Hotelprogramm vor, dem ich diesen Neujahrswunsch von Wilhelm Busch entnahm:

*Will das Glück nach seinem Sinn*
*dir was Gutes schenken,*
*sage Dank und nimm es hin ohne viel Bedenken.*
*Jede Gabe sei begrüßt,*
*doch vor allen Dingen:*
*Das, worum du dich bemühst,*
*möge dir gelingen.*

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich vor allem den besonders heftig Betroffenen, dass das Jahr 2009 Erleichterungen bringen möge.

*"Wer  darauf wartet, dass etwas passiert, sollte selbst in die Gänge kommen"*
(Spruch der Tiroler Bergbauern)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Euer schulmedizinisches Missgeschick und das seit Jahren, ist für mich unvorstellbar. Ich Hoffe das Glück wird euch besuchen.


Hallo Konrad,

erst einmal wünsche ich Dir alles Gute für das Neue Jahr !!

Deine Beiträge lese ich immer mit Interesse; allerdings muss man feststellen: "Du hast eine geradezu manische Abneigung gegen alles was nur auch nur etwas mit dem zu tun hat, was Du "Schulmedizin" nennst.
Überhaupt....wen meinst Du denn oben in Zitat mit "Euer.." ??? Meinst Du uns alle, die schweigende Mehrheit, die ihren PK "schulmedizinisch" behandeln lässt??? 
Meinst Du auch mich, der ich ein Prachtexemplar und ein Paradebeispiel für "schulmedizinische" Behandlungen bin ???

Wer bietet mehr:
--  vor fast 14 Jahren RPE im Alter von 54 Jahren;
--  vor vor 7 Jahren "Blindbestrahlung" der Prostataloge bei PSA von 1.2;
--  vor 4 Jahren Bestrahlung einer kleinen Knochenmetastase bei
     PSA von 1.7 (Cholin PET/CT bei Reske in Ulm);
--  Seit Nov 2006 bis heute ADT3 (PSA bei Beginn 3.4); PSA seit 13 
     Monaten < 0.05; erste HB 12 Jahre nach RPE !!
     Werde jetzt ADT3 stoppen.
--  minimale Nebenwirkungen bei all diesen "schulmedizinischen"  
     Behandlungen

Habe in den 14 Jahren seit der RPE einige Fässer Rotwein mit Hochgenuss geleert; habe meinem Weizenbier-Hobby ausgiebig gefröhnt!!
Bin durch viel Sport recht fit; reise viel in der Welt herum; liebe meine Frau....kurz und gut mir geht es prächtig !!!

Ich kenne mehrere RPE'ler, die auch vor vielen Jahren operiert wurden, denen es genau so prächtig geht!!

Wieso bedauerst Du uns eigentlich???

Ich habe überhaupt nicht gegen Naturmedizin, gegen richtige gute Ernährung, gegen Versuche mit Walnussaufstrich usw, usw.
Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Aber wenn jemand extrem einseitig nur das seinige Verhalten als allein selig machend betrachtet, dann kommt bei mir ein bisschen Bedauern hoch!!

Im übrigen noch ein schon öfter gemachter Hinweis:
Sich auf seine Leidensgenossen in Selbsthilfegruppen zu berufen und diese als Beispiele "missglückter" Schulmedizin anzuführen ist vollkommen irreführend und falsch!! 
Diejenigen, die nämlich mit der Schulmedizin gut gefahren sind (wie ich z.B.) oder sogar geheilt sind, gehen in keine Selbsthilfegruppen.

Lieber Konrad, nachdem ich Deine diesbezüglichen Aussagen in ihrer generellen pauschalierenden Art lange verfolge, musste ich Dir auch mal meine Erfahrungen und meine Meinung kundtun.

Ich wünsche Dir alles, alles Gute auf Deinem Weg; sei so nett und drücke mir die Daumen, dass meine jetzt beginnende ADT3 Pause etliche Jahre anhält!!

Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Klaus&Forum,

allen in diesem Forum alles Gute für das neue Jahr und den schwer betroffenen hier ein besonderes Maß an Glück.
Denn diese Zielgruppe kann es besonders gebrauchen, weil Ihre Ausgangsdaten schwerwiegender und die Behandlungsformen entsprechend auch wesentlich geringere Chancen beinhalten, auch noch durch die Leitlinien weiteren Restriktionen ausgesetzt sind.

Dieser Zielgruppe - finde ich - gehört ein besonderes Augenmerk, weil eben die Schulmedizin hier nicht viel zu bieten hat.

Vielfach leben diese Betroffenen nur noch, weil sie sich um Alternativen bemühen mußten.

Dieses nun mit einem T1/2 und mit einem GL von 3+3 vergleichen zu wollen, wäre nicht richtig und läßt keinen Vergleich zu.

Ich bitte das zu berücksichtigen lieber Klaus, wünsche dir weiterhin Glück und die Größe, die Dinge mit dem richtigen Augenmaß zu sehen, damit eine Wertung möglich wird.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Lieber Klaus&Forum,
> 
> allen in diesem Forum alles Gute für das neue Jahr und den schwer betroffenen hier ein besonderes Maß an Glück.
> Denn diese Zielgruppe kann es besonders gebrauchen, weil Ihre Ausgangsdaten schwerwiegender und die Behandlungsformen entsprechend auch wesentlich geringere Chancen beinhalten, auch noch durch die Leitlinien weiteren Restriktionen ausgesetzt sind.
> 
> Dieser Zielgruppe - finde ich - gehört ein besonderes Augenmerk, weil eben die Schulmedizin hier nicht viel zu bieten hat.
> 
> Vielfach leben diese Betroffenen nur noch, weil sie sich um Alternativen bemühen mußten.
> 
> ...



Lieber Hans-J.,

wenn Konrad mit seinen Beiträgen und seiner häufigen Total-Kritik an der Schulmedizin immer nur die Schwerbetroffenen gemeint hat, dann habe ich ihn in den letzten Monaten offensichtlich immer missverstanden.

Dann sollte Konrad das aber schon selbst klären; seine Aussagen klingen allerdings anders, nämlich sehr allgemeingültig.

Sollte der liebe Konrad mit seiner von mir hinterfragten Aussage allerdings nur die Schwerbetroffenen gemeint haben, dann werde ich natürlich sehr versuchen "die Grösse zu haben, mein richtiges Augenmass anzuwenden" und ziehe alles was ich gesagt habe mit Bedauern zurück!

Vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche......auch ich wünsche Dir das Allerbeste!

Klaus

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Klaus,

ich werde dir an anderer Stelle antworten. Hättest du die PKG von Cristines Mann gelesen, hättest du begriffen, was ich meine. Ich sprach mit Christine.

Hallo Jörg

Darin beschrieb ein Dr. M., dass durch diese Methode der Krebs zu besiegen sei. In wenigen Jahren gehe man einfach zum Arzt und lasse sich gegen den Krebs impfen. Das werde dann so einfach sein wie eine Impfung gegen Grippeviren. Dein Zitat:

Ich habe mich noch nie gegen Grippe impfen lassen, ich bekomme keine und auch seit Jahrzehnten kein Fieber, unser Problem.

So einfach, ist die Sache nicht. Vielleicht hatte Dr. M. gar nicht unrecht. Wenn man die Spontanheilungen sich genauer anschaut, ist oft der Grund Infizierungen, auch mit Tierkrankheiten, Malaria, Fieberanfälle z.B. u.v.m.

Mir liegen 81 Hinweise auf veröffentlichungen für meine Immuntherapie vor.
Wie bescheiden, du weisst es selbt, sind die Hilfen der Schulmedizin (schon wieder) für UNS Schwer- Schwerstbetroffene und die Versprechungen der Farmaindustrie und Ärzteschaft, seit Jahren.

Du sprichst von Experiment meiner Immuntherapie. Wie ist das bei der Chemo, bei einigen, ich kenne welche persönlich, ging dieses Experiment tödlich aus. Davon habe ich bei der richtigen Immuntherapie noch nichts gelesen. 

Wobei man durch Gentestung, das Risiko minimieren könnte. Bei mir z.B. hat sich das P 27 Gen mit 50 % meiner Tumorzellen erhöht, war evtl. auch schon am Anfang so, welches anzeigt, dass diese 50 % der Zellen in einem Stadium sind, wo Chemotherapeutika oder auch Antihormone sie nicht erreichen können. Soll ich so blöd sein, mit dem Wissen eine Chemo, oder Hormonblockade zu machen. Nur weil ein Schulmediziner oder auch mehrere (schon wieder) mir das empfiehlt, oder gar Forumnutzer, deren Chemo evtl, eine gewisse Zeit den PSA unten gehalten hat. Wer hat durch Chemo, längerfristig, seine Malignität des PCa reduzieren können?

Bei nicht richtiger Aplikation von Viren und den Falschen, dürfte die Virentherapie auch nicht funktionieren. Bei Fieber + Tiefenhyperthermie zur Themperaturerhöhung im Organ, kann man kaum was falsch machen.

Daher hoffe ich auf zwechdienliche Diskussionen, um evtl. zu beurteilen, wie und warum es bei manchen nicht funktioniert hat, ich bin da in Hoffnung, das da was kommt.

Wo bleibt eure Skepsis, Dieter, Harald und Jörg bei unsinnigen Studien, das "NEUE" Zusatzmedikament zu Taxoterre, was nur der Pharmaindustrie hilft.

 Wobei wir bei den geplanten Immuntherapie seit Jahren oder Jahrzehnten, über Studienerfahrungen lesen können. Mir liegen entsprechende PKGs vor.

 Eine pauschale Ablehnung ohne Hintergrundwissen ist nicht hilfreich. Fieber, Viren, Bakterien sind doch "Teufelszeug" das von der Schulmedizin bekämpft wird, das zu geben, kann doch nicht helfen, so sitzt es in den Köpfen.

Genau das ist es was ich mache, meine eigenen Erfahrungen und von Freunden gemachte (leider oft negative) und beurteilte, im Forum, bei SHGs, bei Krebstagen und Presentationen hinzuweisen. Meist bekomme ich Zustimmung und Interesse, im persönlichen Gespäch.

Es gibt noch so viel dazu zu sagen, später werde ich mich äußern.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Nicht nur Beifall*

Lieber Konrad, lieber Klaus, mit Harald bin ich wohl angesprochen. Ja, ich werde mich zu diesem Thread von daheim äußen, weil es mir hier im Urlaub mit dem Laptop meiner Frau etwas zu beschwerlich ist. Vorweg jedoch möchte ich sehr wohl etlichen Kritikpunkten von Klaus beistimmen; egal ob Konrad seine Darlegungen speziell für Schwerstbetrofffene oder ganz allgemein verstanden haben wollte. Natürlich Konrad, werden Dir viele beipflichten, was die Schulmedizin anbelangt; aber damit hast Du letztlich zunächst unwissentlich doch auch angefangen.

*"Siege, aber triumphiere nicht!*
(Marie von Ebner Eschenbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Konrad,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass dein CRP erst ab mitte 2008 anstieg. Bis dahin verhielt er sich im Rahmen.

Da kribriforme Tumoranteile i.d.R. am Knochen aktiv sind, verwundert mich diese Zunahme.

Andererseits sind bei dir die Werte CGA, NSE, I-CTP nicht ausgewiesen, wo evtl. eine Möglichkeit bestünde, weitere Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. 

Irritierend die Zunahme des PSA unter fast Beibehaltung des AP - Wertes.

Eine weitere Irritation, dass deine vermutete Antihormontherapie nicht mehr funktioniert, hätte doch eine weitere Entdifferenzierung zur Folge. Die dann stattgefundene neuroendokrine Zunahme läßt sich nicht auf den PSA ableiten.

Könnte eine CGA Bestimmung darüber Aufschluss geben? Diese sollte dann erhöht sein. Aber auch NSE und I-CTP müßten dann zugenommen haben.

Sofern ich irre, bitte um Korrektur.

Ganz herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> ich werde dir an anderer Stelle antworten. Hättest du die PKG von Cristines Mann gelesen, hättest du begriffen, was ich meine. Ich sprach mit Christine.
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo Konrad,

in Erwartung Deiner (zukünftigen) Antwort bzw. Klärung schon jetzt ein Hinweis:
Die PKG EINES Falles (wie Christine's Mann) rechtfertigt NIE UND NIMMER Deine allgemeine Pauschalablehnung der "SCHULMEDIZIN"!!!

Selbstverständlich gibt es viele Beispiele (und ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung einige!), wo die Schulmediziner total danebengelegen haben!!!

ABER SOLCHE EINZELNEN BEISPIELE RECHTFERTIGEN IN KEINER WEISE DIE VON DIR GEMACHTEN PAUSCHAL-ABLEHNUNGEN!

Ich erwarte von Dir eigentlich nur eine kleine, simple klärende Antwort:
Bezieht sich Deine pauschale Schulmedizinkritik nur auf die Schwerbetroffenen oder gilt Deine Kritik auch der schulmedizinischen Behandlung der "Leichtbetroffenen"?

Wie ich schon vorher gesagt habe: 
Solltest Du nur die Schwerbetroffenen gemeint haben, dann habe ich Dich total missverstanden und ziehe alle meine Einwände zurück.
Solltest Du auch die (Massen) der weniger Schwerbetroffenen gemeint haben -und damit auch mich- dann lehne ich Deine Einstellung total ab !!

Sobald Du diese einfache Frage beantwortet hast, erübrigt sich jede weitere Unterhaltung!

Viele Grüsse
Klaus

----------


## merri1at

Es ist nun bald ein Jahr her, dass mein Mann an dieser furchtbaren Krankheit gestorben ist, er war gerade einmal im 61. Lebensjahr. Auch er hat nach seinen Möglichkeiten um sein Leben gekämpft, Ärzte und Heilpraktiker aufgesucht. EIn paar Wochen vor seinem Tod bestätigte ihm die Heilpraktikerin, dass es ihm trotz der laufenden Chemo überraschend gut gehe...!
Ich will damit nicht alle Heilpraktiker verdammen oder alternative Medizin ablehnen. Es gibt sicher vieles, was die Schulmedizin nicht richtig macht und wir als Laien können auch nicht behaupten, dass wir den Stein der Weisen gefunden hätten.
Und genau das ist es, lieber Konrad, was ich dir vorwerfe: Du behauptest, dass dein Weg der einzig richtige sei. 
Jeder Mensch ist verschieden, gerade diese Krankheit verläuft bei jedem anders. Es gibt keine Gebrauchsanweisung für die richtige Behandlung.
Was noch dazu kommt ist der finanzielle Aspekt: Wer bezahlt alle diese alternativen Behandlungen, Diagnosen, Therapien? Kaum jemand hat die Möglichkeit, durch den halben Kontinent zu fahren um sich die passenden Ärzte zu suchen.
Ich bekomme beim Lesen deiner Beiträge oft das Gefühl, du meinst dass jeder, der den Kampf gegen diese Krankheit verliert, selber daran Schuld ist. Und das kann es doch wohl auch nicht sein.
Ich bin dankbar, dass mein Mann und ich nach der Diagnose noch ein paar schöne, bewusst gelebte Jahre hatten. Wir haben oft über die Endlichkeit des Lebens gesprochen, und ich bewundere heute noch, dass er sein nahendes Ende so gelassen und friedlich auf sich zukommen ließ. 
Wir wollen es nicht wahrhaben, aber wir alle sind Menschen und keiner lebt ewig. 
Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen und den Angehörigen alles Gute für 2009!
Marie

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben!

Wir sollten mit dem Konrad nicht allzu heftig ins Gericht gehen, denn auch Er hat nicht nur seine, für uns nicht begreiflichen Marotten, sondern auch seine Vorzüge!

Meine Mutter pflegte zu sagen: Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden! und somit hat der Liebe Konrad seine Philosophie "der Heilpraktiker wird es schon richten" und daher meine ich, lassen wir ihm den Glauben, denn Glauben versetz bekanntlich Berge!

Es kommt mir schon wieder so vor als hätte ich die kontroversen Debatten der DHB vs. anderer Therapien! Aber schau´n mer mal, das neue Jahr hat erst begonnen und wir sind noch alle dabei, bis...

Seit herzlich gegrüßt von Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo merri1at,

dein Thread hat mich sehr berührt, die Ruhe wie du mit dem Thema des Todes deines Mannes umgehst, ringt mir Achtung ab. 
Die Gewißheit alles mögliche getan zu haben mag eine Ursache dafür sein, sicher aber auch die vielen Gespräche mit deinem Mann und seine Gelassenheit über das Ende seines Lebens. 

Dazu gehört viel innere Stärke.




> Jeder Mensch ist verschieden, gerade diese Krankheit verläuft bei jedem anders. Es gibt keine Gebrauchsanweisung für die richtige Behandlung.


Wenn nun andere Betroffene auf der Suche nach für sich anzuwendende Therapiewege diese offenlegen und zur Diskussion stellen, auf ein Echo warten, möchte ich um Verständnis werben, wenn die Formulierungen auch einmal Anlass für Kritik geben.

Hier stehen Betroffene mit dem Rücken zur Wand, in der Hoffnung die Progression im Griff zu behalten, die Unzulänglichkeiten der Schulmedizin mit sinnvollen Therapien zu ergänzen. 

Aus dem Grunde bitte ich auch Klaus (A) noch einmal um Nachsicht und dir merri1at persönliches Wohlergehen.

Hans-J.

----------


## rucola

Ein frohes neues Jahr !!
wünscht der Neue im Forum.
Seid geraumer Zeit beschäftige ich mich nebenberuflich mit dem Thema Krebs. In diesem Forum finde ich alte Hasen mit 1500 oder sogar 2500
Beiträgen ,deren Erfahrung ich schätze und nutzen möchte.

Vor ein paar Wochen las ich in einer Mitteilung des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums " Brokkoli macht resestete Krebsstammzellen angreifbar." Das DKFZ / Heidelberg hat an Pankriaskrebs geforscht und 
Krebsstammzellen gefunden die nicht durch Bestrahlung und Chemo zu
knacken waren aber durch den Stoff im Kohl -Sulforaphan .
http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de:80/fuer-Patienten.111688.0.html

Ist das Thema Krebsstammzellen neu ???
Gibt es auch Stammzellen in der Prastata ???

Gruß Rudi

----------


## Helmut.2

Sei gegrüßt in unserem Bunde, Lieber Rudi,



> Ein frohes neues Jahr !!
> wünscht der Neue im Forum.
> Seid geraumer Zeit beschäftige ich mich nebenberuflich mit dem Thema Krebs. In diesem Forum finde ich alte Hasen mit 1500 oder sogar 2500
> Beiträgen ,deren Erfahrung ich schätze und nutzen möchte.


 Danke sehr für das gewünschte frohes neue Jahr! Du solltest keine Angst und Respekt vor alten Hasen mit 15-25 Hundert Beiträgen haben, denn Neue haben allzu oft auch neue Ideen hier einzubringen!

Apropos, alte Hasen, wir, zumindest die meisten essen viel Gemüse und da ist auch Broccoli und Kohl dabei, nur der Kohl hat nicht immer seine Vorteile!


> Ist das Thema Krebsstammzellen neu ???


 so ganz neu auch nicht mehr, vieleicht geahnt sonst würde es nicht immer wider zu einem Rezidiv kommen und da habe ich schon den 3.!


> Gibt es auch Stammzellen in der Prastata ???


Nein, sonst würde sich die Prostata ja selbst mit den Stammzellen regenerieren! Aber was noch nicht ist, kann noch werden, denn man ist -meines Wissens- schon experimentierend dabei, so dem Krebs den Kar aus zu machen!

Auf gehts, neues Jahr, neues Glück!
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudi,
jetzt erst mal das Einfache, Kreuzblütler, dazu gehört auch Brokkoli, empfehlen und essen wir schon lange. Wir kennen sehr erfahrene SHG Leiter, die ziehen sich Brokkolisämlinge und schneiden diese zum Verzehr ab. Ich könnte noch einiges dazu sagen, bringt hier nichts.

Hallo Klaus, ich spreche kaum von weniger betroffenen Operierten und halte mich konsequent aus den "Beratungen" zumindest im Forum raus. Von mir gibt es aber auch kein Jubel, wenn einer momentan mit Erfolg operiert ist. Dein OP Erfolg war auch nicht berauschend.
Ich werde mir die angekündigten umfangreichere Antwort ersparen, bringt nichts.

Bei den Schwerstbetroffenen ist Sinn oder Unsinn der OP nicht nach zu weisen. Was weg ist ist weg. Leibowitz und Folkman haben da ihre Meinung dazu. Aus dem Forum, ich kenne noch etwas mehr, fehlt mir jegliche Erfolgsmeldung durch Operation.

Ich komme gerade von meinem Pseudo-Onkologen, ich nenne ihn Zometageber. In den 3,5 Jahren hat er mir NICHTS gegen meinen Krebs gegeben, 0 Ahnung, soll ich da zu ihm Aufschauen. Nicht funktionierende Chemo würde er mir geben. 
Er ist nicht einmal fähig ein großes Blutbild zu machen. Auf den PSA warte ich seit 18.12. da kann er evtl. nichts dafür, har er vielleicht nicht machen lassen. Wir haben uns erst mal einigen müssen, daß er mein "Hausarzt" ist, wegen Überweisungen.
Wir sind leider ganz vom Thema abgekommen, schade. Da scheint nicht viel Interesse und Wissen da zu sein. Das man mich als Buhmann hinstellt, hatte ich nicht erwartet.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans, 

nur kurz, ich sage sowieso zu viel, werde mich bessern. 
CRP aktuell 0,4 mg/dl, mir liegt ein Wert eines Freundes auf dem Tisch, von 163. Meine einmalige Erhöhung auf ca. 2,? resultierte von einer Holundersaft-Vergiftung (roh), vermute ich, ohne Reichlestudie immer so niedrig (ich kann es nicht lassen).

Mein AP aktuell ist 61 U / l. Die AP Höhen mancher Freunde, waren vor  4 Jahren bei mir ähnlich. Nicht durch Schulmedizin so erniedrigt, Zometa evtl. aber auch viel "Gesundung" alternativ und immer genutzte Bewegungsmöglichkeit und Ernährung.

Ich werde vor dem 3. Fieberschub PSA und die anderen sinnfollen Marker machen lassen, auch die Neuroendokrinen, selbst bezahlen müssen, da die Schulmedizin mir das nicht macht. Auch daher liebe ich sie so sehr.
Ich danke dir für dein Mitdenken, einer wenigstens.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Konrad,



> Das man mich als Buhmann hinstellt, hatte ich nicht erwartet.


 Ich wüßte nicht, daß ich Dich als Buhmann hingestellt hätte! Meine Beiträge oder auch Thread´s genannt, werden wohl auch nicht immer Wohlwollend gelesen und angenommen! Oder? 
Man kann auch aus deinen Beiträgen interessantes entnehmen und deshalb möchte ich Dir sagen, bloß weil Du ein guter Freund für die Homöopathie bist, solltest Du nicht so über die anderen Therapien negativ reden!
Mach es gut, lieber Freund
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Überzogene Reaktion*

Lieber Konrad, nachdem Du nun einer sachlichen Diskussion ausweichst und zudem beleidigte Leberwurst spielen möchtest:




> Das man mich als Buhmann hinstellt, hatte ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


möchte ich auch darauf verzichten, auf Deine teilweise zusammenhanglosen Aneinanderreihungen von Pseudovermutungen und nebulösen Andeutungen noch näher einzugehen. Entweder man sagt klipp und klar, was Sache ist und beschränkt sich nicht auf "darauf komme ich am Sanktnimmerleinstag noch mal zurück" oder man hält sich schlicht da bedeckt, wo es vielleicht angebracht gewesen wäre. Das Neue Jahr hat gerade begonnen. Nun lasst es uns doch bitte etwas gelassener angehen.

*"Gegner bedürfen einander oft mehr als Freunde, denn ohne Wind gehen keine Mühlen"*
(Hermann Hesse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Jörg (O)

Lieber Konrad, 
ich hoffe, Du bist gut in das neue Jahr hineingekommen.
Mit meiner Frau habe ich zum Jahreswechsel eine sehr gute Flasche
Prosecco aus Valdobiadene getrunken. Hat gut geschmeckt.
Nun zu Deiner Antwort:
Die Vakzinierung ( Impfung ) mit dendritischen Zellen befindet sich noch immer im experimentellen Stadium. D.h., dass es bisher keine Studien gegeben hat und daher von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen auch nicht anerkannt wird. Die Kosten dieses Verfahrens sind enorm und liegen über 15.000 Euro. Und das bedeutet, dass es auch keine Studien geben wird.
Von Virenimpfung ist mir gegen den Prostatakrebs nichts bekannt.
Bestimmt kennst Du über das Verfahren mit dendritischen Zellen:
Diese werden aus dem Blut des Patienten entnommen  und im Labor
reifen sie und werden vervielfältigt. Dann werden ihnen Merkmalen (Antigene) des Tumors des Patienten hinzugefügt, die sie jetzt als Fremdkörper kennenlernen. So geschult werden sie dem Patienten infundiert. Jetzt könnten sie das Immunsystem des Patienten gegen die Tumorantigene scharf machen.
Du erwähnst auch die Fiebertherapie, die wir auch alle kennen. Nur warum
überhaupt Fiebertherapie? Wie Du sicher auch weist, werden alle Vorgänge in unseren Körper von Enzymen vorgenommen. Diese Eiweißverbindungen werden bei erhöhter Temperatur immer aktiver und befinden sich bei etwa
40 bis 41 Grad in einem wahren Tätigkeitsrausch und können so zum Beispiel Grippeviren unglaublich effektiv bekämpfen. Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, warum Fiebertherapie, wenn keine Viren, Bakterien oder sonstige Fremdkörper vorhanden sind, gegen die unser Immunsystem ankämpfen könnte und meinen Krebs hat es eh noch nicht entdeckt. 
Wenn ich mich für eine wie auch immer geartete Therapie entscheide, dann muss ich auch wissen, was sie überhaupt in meinem Körper bewirkt.
Viele Komponenten Deiner Ernährung praktizieren wir doch auch und haben es Dir stets mitgeteilt. Nur, lieber Konrad, fahren viele von uns wie ich eben zweigleisig. Denn ich möchte mir letztendlich nicht den Vorwurf machen müssen, dass ich nicht alles versucht habe. Und ich habe schon verdammt viel versucht. Nur Deinen Walnussbrotaufstrich noch nicht. Woher beziehst Du Deine Walnüsse, wie wird er zubereitet und was soll er bewirken?
Deine Bedenken gegen eine Chemotherapie teile ich auch. Vor ihr hat wohl jeder Krebspatient einen großen Horror.
Nach den urologischen Richtlinien ist sie nur dann zugelassen, wenn der Krebs Symtome ( Beschwerden) verursacht. In der Praxis wird sie aber beim Prostatakrebs bereits dann angewandt, wenn der Krebs hormonrefraktär geworden ist. Und so ist es, wie ich es bereits mehrfach erwähnte, die Entscheidung jedes Einzelnen,
ob überhaupt und zu welchem Zeitpunkt er sich für sie entscheidet. Dass sie letztendlich unsere Krankheit nicht heilen kann, das wissen wir doch alle. Mache ich eine Chemo, so lasse ich zu, dass eine Bombe in meinen Körper gezündet wird, die alles vernichtet, was schneller wächst. Ich zolle deshalb all denjenigen meine Hochachtung, die sich diesem Stress aussetzen und darüber berichten.
Viele Grüße Jörg (O)

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Jörg,

wir haben eine Flasche Sekt getrunken. In Valdobiadine, waren wir bei einem Höhlentreffen mit Freunden einquartiert. Bei einem Winzer, das war sehr gefährlich, der Prosecco war im Hause, in Krügen zu holen.

Ich danke dir für die Hilfestellung, so habe ich mir das gewünscht und vorgestellt. 

Es sind nur zusammenhanglose Aneinanderreihungen möglich. Es ist für mich nicht möglich seitenweise zu berichten, bei so viel Information.

Ich erwarte von Rudolf einen Komentar. Er versprach schon M. 2005, mir alternativ zu helfen.

Zu meinem Verhältniss zur Schulmedizin, erneut zusammenhanglos, ich bin kein so begnater Schreiber, dazu gehört für mich auch die Krankenkassen, die Pharmalobby und Industrie, die Politik u.v.m. möchte ich noch was sagen. Am 3.1.2005 war ich zum Staging im KH, weil ich eine Krankenhaus-Zusatzversicherung hatte, war ich über eine Woche dort, vermutlich der Gesündeste der Station, Abzockerei.
Mein Zimmernachbar, wurde am Kopf bestrahlt, Diabetiker wie dort bekannt.
Das KH war nicht in der Lage, das zu berücksichtigen. Ic habe ihm den Zucker weg genommen, ich selber htte damals schon darauf verzichtet.

Ich hatte mit meinem T4 meine erste Kur in meinem Leben bei der Krankenkasse beantragt, abgelehnt. Nachdem ich die Kompetenz des MDK für mein Problem, angezweifelt hatte und auf meine Aktivitäten in SHGs und LPS hingewiesen hatte, kam der Anruf, es war ein Versehen, ich konnte fahren. 

Dort mit unglaublich viel körperlicher Aktivität und Kohlehydratreduzierung ging der PSA runter (allerding auch andere Messung), ein - auf der PSA-VZ. Wo bleibt da die Hilfe der Schulmedizin?

Ich bin nicht beleidigt, sehr enttäuscht, ich hatte mir Hilfestellung auch für mich erwartet, auch für andere. Ich weiss, daß einige viel Geld für die Schulmedizin ausgeben, auch denen wollte ich damit evtl. helfen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## dietmar

Hallo Konrad,
liest du deine PN ? 

Dietmar

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Dietmar,

du hast hoffentlich nichts dagegen, wenn ich hier antworte, evtl. kann auch sonst jemand was damit anfangen.

Was hat Böcking, Bliemeister und meine Wenigkeit dir gesagt, die HB wird nicht lange funktionieren. Bei Windfried, ca. 6 Monate, bei mir ca. 8,5 Monate, bei dir anscheinend 6 Monate. 

Ich hatte dich darauf hingewiesen, dein Profil zu erweitern, als ob ich es "geahnt" hätte, was kommt. Versuche durch das Absetzen von Casodex, ich wies dich damals darauf hin, den stark steigenden PSA zu senken. Wenn du Glück hast, klappt das, evtl. auch nicht, das weiss niemand.

Der PSA Anstieg ist erschreckend, ich würde mich an deiner Stelle, intensiv mit meiner Immuntherapie beschäftigen. Als Freund darf ich dir das sagen. Auch mit der Chemosensitivtestung, rechtzeitig.

Was zahlst du für deine naturheilkundlichen Hilfen, sage es mir ins Ohr, ich vemute nicht wenig. 

Natürlich kenne ich Vit. B17 Amygdalin, ein Salz, in bitteren Aprikosenkernen, das in Blausäure gespalten wird. Man sollte nicht mehr als 5 Stück nehmen, blockiert Teile des Blutbild. Ich schicke dir dazu eine interessante Adresse. Ich selbst esse nur Aprikosenkerne, wenn es die Früchte gibt. Die Einnahme ist eine Überlegung wert, der Handel, war zeitweise unter Strafe verboten.

Genau so kann man auch die Einnahme von Agaricus phalloides, den grünen Knollenblätterpilz in D4 verdünnt erwägen, alles ohne Zusammenhang, aber trotzdem eine Info. Frau Dr. Riede (o. ähnlich) gibt das auch. Bei mir ohne Erfolg.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## dietmar

Hallo Konrad,

ich glaube 5 Stück sind zu wenig. Ich habe  von 30 und mehr gelesen. 
Das mit der Chemosensitivtestung wäre auch ein Weg, man muß es dann ja nicht  gleich machen. Bist du daraufhin auch getestet worden? Zuvor würde ich aber die Ganzkörper-Hyperthermie machen.

Dietmar

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Konrad und Dietmar,



> ich glaube 5 Stück sind zu wenig. Ich habe von 30 und mehr gelesen.


 Wenn es erlaubt ist, möchte ich auch etwas zu den *bitteren Aprikosenkerne* beitragen, diese Kerne habe ich Ende 2002 und 2003 8- 10 Stück täglich verzehrt und geholfen hat es mir auch nicht! Vieleicht hätte ich mehr nehmen sollen?

In diesem Bericht: *Was Sie schon immer über Krebs wissen wollten* schreiben sie aber von mehr als 10 Aprikosenkernen täglich! Hatte ich nicht fest genug daran geglaubt?

Wünsche gutes Gelingen
Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Forum&Schwerbetroffene,

als Frischling mit GL 4+4 möchte ich mich langsam etwas mehr einbringen. 

Meinen mehrfachen Dank für die ersten Gehversuche habe ich euch mehrfach gezollt.

Zu Amygdalin B17 hatte ich mit Dietmar schon unter der Rubrik Nahrungs&Ergänzungsmittel ( bittere Aprikosenkerne ) ca. August 08 ausgeführt und die Chemie und die Wirkmechanismen eingestellt.

Hierzu möchte/könnte ich aktiv beitragen und meine Selbstversuche mit Erfahrungen offenlegen.

Da diese Thematik jedoch nicht nur als Gratwanderung anzusehen ist, sondern auch medizinisch umstritten - ja offenbar auch totgeschwiegen wird - weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich das Thema anfassen soll, ohne irgendjemand zu schaden oder mich juristisch auf's Glatteis zu bewegen.

Ein Austausch wäre jedoch über PN möglich oder hat hier jemand eine andere Idee? 

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## JürgenS

> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> ich glaube 5 Stück sind zu wenig. Ich habe  von 30 und mehr gelesen. 
> Das mit der Chemosensitivtestung wäre auch ein Weg, man muß es dann ja nicht  gleich machen. Bist du daraufhin auch getestet worden? Zuvor würde ich aber die Ganzkörper-Hyperthermie machen.
> 
> Dietmar


 Ich glaube nicht, dass sich dein Krebs durch eine Hyperthermie  und Mandelkerne beeindrucken lässt, dafür ist er zu aggressiv. Du solltest erst einmal abwarten, wie sich dein PSA-Wert entwickelt. Stellt sich das Antiandrogen-Entzugs-Syndrom ein und der Wert sinkt, hast du Zeit, bis der Wert wieder steigt, um dir über deine weitere Therapie Gedanken zu machen, Steigt der Wert, hast du noch hormonsensible Zellen, die aber mit Casodex gefüttert werden. Normalerweise kann man dann das Antiandrogen wechseln, in diesem Fall es dann mit Flutamid versuchen. Jetzt hast du allerdings anfänglich, bevor du die DHB mit Casodex und Avodart begonnen hast, schon drei Monate lang Flutamid genommen. Ob dieser Wechsel jetzt noch sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Der Wechsel nach so kurzer Zeit von Flutamid auf Casodex inklusiv des Urologenwechsels ist wohl nicht gut gelaufen.  

Ich glaube, dass der normale Urologe mit deiner jetzigen Situation überfordert ist und würde dir raten,  schnellstens einen Onkologen zu suchen, der den Sachverhalt versteht und ihn dir  erklären kann, und dir eine wirksame Therapie verschreibt.

Naturheilkundliche und alternative Therapien brauchen im Gegensatz zu Schulmedizin viel Zeit, um eine Wirkung zu zeigen. Man stochert dabei auch immer ein bisschen im Dunkeln herum. Gut wenn man die Zeit hat, aber die hast du nicht. Mir fällt eigentlich nur die von Rudolf angedachte Therapie mit hoch dosiertem liposomalem Vit C ein: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9&postcount=20. Da müsste man nach einem Monat wissen, was Sache ist.

JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Dietmar,

nur kurz, Hyperthermie, wäre mir zu wenig, hast du nicht gelesen, was ich zu Hutschi gesagt habe. Ich würde zumindest die Bonkhoff Marker machen, damit du Weisst was da los ist.

Vit. C u.v.m bekommst du zu meiner Fiebertherapie und drauf gesetzt die Tiefenhyperthermie fast geschenkt. Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal. Dazu noch meine preiswerte Vaccinierung, rechtzeitig wäre mal ein Anfang. Ich würde nicht kleckern sonder klotzen. 
In Hannover wird auch Fiebertherapie gegeben. Höre nicht so viel was andere sagen, forsche, frage nach.

Bei mir ging der Wechsel, von Casodex, dann eine Zeitlang ohne, bei mir zu kurz, dann Flutamid, in die Hose. Was hst du davon wenn die hormonsensieblen Krebszellen weg sind und die Aggressiven sich vermehren. Das ist unser Problem, wie ich meine.

Aprikosenkerne, ist eine Spielerei, die man dazu machen kann, aber keine Solotherapie für uns Fortgeschrittenen. Liest du nicht deine PN?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Josef

Hallo Konrad,
Hyperthermie gibt`s im kalten Österreich; dzt. als Studie mit Mitomycin bei Blasenkrebs (ist keine herkömmliche Chemo, da organbegrenzte Instillation). Bei Letzterem auch manchmal die Kombi mit Sorafenib.
Zurück:
Was ist die Fiebertherapie? Tiroler Enzianschnaps oder Glühwein, zu viel konsumiert, das wär`s! Man muss eh mit Öffentliche anreisen.
LG. aus Wien
Josef

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Konrad,

du weißt, ich verfolge dein Werdegang mit Interesse.

Aber, ich glaube, hier irrst du.




> Aprikosenkerne, ist eine Spielerei, die man dazu machen kann, aber keine Solotherapie für uns Fortgeschrittenen.


Ich pflichte dir bei, dass es als Solotherapie für uns Fortgeschrittene wenig Erfolg verspricht, aber als Ergänzung und metronomisch eingenommen mit krebszellenaufbrechenden Enzymen trägt es einen beachtlichen Teil zur Apoptose bei.

Sonst wüßte ich mir meinen Verlauf unter Mono HB mit den Werten AP, NSE, CGA, I-CTP nicht zu erklären, nach 8,5 Monate AHB.

Weiteres möchte ich erst nach 12 Monaten ausführen, wenn eine erneute FNAB mit Ploidiebestimmung ansteht.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Hans, 

ich irre mich da gerne, auch sonst habe ich kein Problem damit. Ich kenne PCaler die nur mit 1 HB intermetierend, seit 7 Jahren, den Krebs im Griff haben. Ein sehr versierter Mann, er nimmt glaube ich keine bitteren Aprikosenkerne, auch kein harmloses PCa. 
Wie du sagst Schwerbetroffene, Solotheapie, es kann nur eine Zusatzhilfe sein. 

60 % meiner Krebszellen und es sind noch viele, auch im Blutsystem vorhanden, sind nicht durch Medikamente, oder Vergiftungen zum Absterben zu bringen, nur durch Immuntherapie. Blausäure gehört nicht dazu. Das mag bei frühen Therapien da anders sein, oder auch nicht. Ich werde mir deine Aprikosenkerneinnahme mal anschauen und den PSA.

Bei Multiploid ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Ob wohl ich noch einige Kräuter in Planung habe, aber nur als Unterstützung.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Konrad,




> Bei Multiploid ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Ob wohl ich noch einige Kräuter in Planung habe, aber nur als Unterstützung.


Ich weiß nicht ob den dieses gelesen hast. Es lohnt sich.

Studien von E.T. Krebs jun. zeigten, dass, wenn ein menschlicher Organismus genügende Mengen von Laetrile (oder in seiner natürlichen Form, in hydrocyanischer Säure) einnimmt, diese Substanz selektiv giftig auf Krebszellen wirkt. Nebenwirkungen sind nicht bekannt. 

Wirkungsweise: B 17 besteht aus je einem Molekül Hydrogenzyanid (Blausäure) und Benzaldehyd (ein Schmerzmittel) sowie zwei Molekülen Glucose. Obwohl es aus zwei starken Giften zusammengesetzt ist(Hydrogenzyanid und Benzaldehyd), die durchaus eine tödliche Wirkung haben können, ist deren Kombination innerhalb des B 17-Moleküls stabil, chemisch inaktiv und ungiftig. 

Man fand heraus, dass diese Verbindung nur durch das Enzym Beta-Glucosidase aufgeschlossen werden kann. Beta-Glucosidase ist zwar im ganzen Körper vorhanden, aber an Stellen, an denen sich Krebszellen gebildet haben, ist es in riesigen Mengen vorzufinden. Genau an diesen Stellen spaltet das Enzym das B 17- Molekül! Die beiden freigesetzten Giftstoffe (Hydrogenzyanid und Benzaldehyd) verbinden sich synergetisch und bilden ein Supergift, welches um ein Vielfaches stärker ist als beide Substanzen im isolierten Zustand. 

Dank der selektiven Toxizität des B 17-Moleküls findet die Krebszelle ihren chemischen Tod. Das Enzym Rhodanese übernimmt hierbei eine Kontrollfunktion. Es kommt im Körper nur in geringerem Maß vor, allerdings mit einer Besonderheit: Es ist zwar im ganzen Körper anzutreffen, nicht aber an krebsbildenden, bzw. krebsbefallenen Stellen! Wenn B 17 mit gesunden Zellen in Berührung kommt, entgiftet Rhodanese das Zyanid (aus der Blausäure) und oxidiert die Benzaldehyd-Gruppe, was natürlich bedeutet, dass das B 17 mit haarscharfer Präzision nur an krebsbefallenen Stellen zum Einsatz kommt und nicht an gesundem Gewebe. 

Die beiden Nebenprodukte, die durch die Reaktion mit Rhodanese entstehen, nämlich Thiocyanat und Benzoesäure, begünstigen die Anreicherung gesunder Zellen mit Nährstoffen. Zu große Mengen dieser Nebenprodukte scheidet der Körper mit dem Urin aus. 

Wo die Chemotherapie einem Totschlaghammer gleich den ganzen Körper angreift und das ohnehin geschwächte Immunsystem weiter schwächt, wandert B 17, einem Polizisten gleich, durch unseren Körper und macht nur die Krebszellen unschädlich, während das Immunsystem hingegen unterstützt wird. 

Quellen: vor allem *bittere* *Aprikosenkerne* (wilde Aprikosen), Aprikosenkernpulver, aber auch Kirsch-, Nektarinen-, Pfirsich-, Pflaumen- und Apfelkerne. 

"Ernst T. Krebs beobachtete, dass Naturvölker, die beträchtliche Mengen der Cyanwasserstoffsäure zu sich nahmen, keine schädlichen Nebenwirkungen erfuhren. Im Gegenteil, ihr Leben zeichnete sich durch hervorragende Gesundheit und extreme Langlebigkeit aus." Auch die Forschung von Phillip Day zeigt, dass Menschen mit Krebs in großen Mengen *Aprikosenkerne* zu sich nehmen sollten. Phillip Day schlägt 40-50 Stück pro Tag vor, jedoch sollte der Verzehr schrittweise auf diese Menge gesteigert werden. Menschen, die frei von Krebs sind und ihm vorbeugen möchten, sollten 8-10 Stück pro Tag zu sich nehmen. 

Für Krebspatienten ist es wichtig, täglich Papaya und Ananas zu essen, da die natürlichen Enzyme die Schutzschicht der Krebszellen entfernen, so dass das B17 arbeiten kann. Ebenfalls wichtig, um den Nutzen von B17 zu verbessern, sind Vitamin A und E. 

Da (selbst in angesehenen Publikationen ) immer wieder die Behauptung aufgestellt wird, Amygdalin enthalte Blausäure und ich feststellen musste, das selbst Doktoren und Fachärzte diese Falschaussage übernehmen - nachfolgend der Versuch einer einführenden Erläuterung .

Vergleich Amygdalin und Blausäure 
Amygdalin: Blausäure: 
Summenformel: C20H27NO11 HCN 
Molmasse: 457,4 g/mol 27,03 g/mol 
Schmelzpunkt: (+) 226 âC (Trihydrat: 223 âC) - 13,4 âC 
Siedepunkt: entfällt 25,7 âC 

Ableitung der unterschiedlichen Reaktionsfähigkeit durch die unterschiedlichen Elektronegativitäten der Cyanogruppe (-CN) in beiden Verbindungen: 
EN(H) : 2,2 EN(C) : 2,5 EN (N) : 3,1 

Je höher der Zahlenwert, umso größer ist die « Sogwirkung » des entsprechenden Atoms auf benachbarte Elektronen. (Die EN ist ein relativer Wert: Das Element mit der geringsten EN, Cäsium besitzt den Wert 0,9, das elektronegativste Element (Fluor) den Wert 4,1 ! 

Die größtmögliche Differenz lautet also 3,2. 
Die Sogwirkung der Cyanogruppe in der Blausäure auf das H-Atom beträgt also 9,4% des Maximums, im Amygdalin ist die Cyanogruppe durch eine C-C Bindung am Amygdalin gebunden: Die EN Differenz beträgt 0 !!! 

In der Blausäure ist das bindende Elektronenpaar zur Cyanogruppe (-CN) hin verschoben ! 

Beim Amygdalin ist das C Atom in der CN-Gruppe mit einem gleichartigen C-Atom verbunden: Das gemeinsame bindende Elektronenpaar ist gleichwertig verteilt. 

Ihnen ist überwiegend noch nicht einmal ein Vorwurf zu machen: letztendlich ist das Synonym Amygdalin/Blausäure veröffentlichte Meinung ! 

a) Wirkungsweise der Blausäure 
Die Gefahr für den menschlichen Organismus liegt in der leichten Abspaltbarkeit des H-Atoms in der Blausäure. 
Das Elektron (eΘ) des Wasserstoffatoms wird von der Cyanogruppe okkupiert und als Wasserstoffion abgespalten.

Alleine Wasser als Lösemittel ermöglicht dem H+- Ion die Anlagerung an Wassermoleküle und Bildung von Hydroniumionen. 
Das so gebildete Cyanid- Anion (CN)Θ ist die Ursache für die tödliche Wirkung von Blausäure: 
Mit den Eisenionen unseres Blutes, die für den Sauerstofftransport in unserem Körper verantwortlich sind, bildet sich sofort und vollständig aus diesen beiden Komponenten der äußerst stabile Eisen(III) hexacyanoferrat-Komplex ! 
Hierbei werden die zur Atmung notwendigen Eisenionen maskiert, d.h. sie stehen nicht mehr als Reaktionspartner zur Verfügung: Man erstickt augenblicklich ! 

b) Wirkungsweise von Amygdalin 
Die Cyanogruppe ist durch eine C-Bindung stabilisiert! 
Es ist keine Analogie mit der Cyanoverbindung Blausäure gegeben ! 
Überspitzt formuliert: WENN AMYGDALIN BLAUSÄURE ENTHALTEN SOLL, DANN KÖNNEN WIR AUCH SAND ATMEN: SAND ENTHÄLT NÄMLICH SAUERSTOFF (chem. Formel SiO2) - unter uns: GLAUBEN SIE DAS ??? 

Alle Krebszellen (und nur Krebszellen) haben einen ca. 3000-fach erhöhten Glucosidasegehalt gegenüber gesunden Zellen. NUR dieser erhöhte Glucosidasegehalt (und folglich NUR KREBSZELLEN) ermöglichen 
enzymatisch die FREISETZUNG VON BLAUSÄURE IN DER KREBSZELLE !! 

Gesunde Zellen können diesen Mechanismus nicht vollbringen ! 

Amygdalin hat auf gesunde Zellen keine Wirkung ! 

Amygdalin besitzt zwei chemisch bei der Krebsbekämpfung wirksame Komponenten: 
Benzaldehyd und oben genannte Cyanogruppe. 

Dank der selektiven Wirkung auf Krebszellen finden also nur Krebszellen ihren chem. Tod. 

Das Enzym Rhodanese übernimmt dabei eine Kontrollfunktion. 
Es kommt im Körper in geringerem Maße vor, mit einer Besonderheit: Es ist zwar im ganzen Körper anzutreffen, nicht aber an Krebsbildenden oder befallenen Stellen ! 

Wenn B17 mit gesunden Zellen in Berührung kommt, entgiftet Rhodanese das Cyanid aus der Blausäure und oxidiert die Benzaldehyd-Gruppe. 

Dies ist die Ursache der zielgenauen Wirkung von B17 auf Krebszellen. 

Die beiden Nebenprodukte, die durch die Reaktion mit Rhodanese entstehen (Thiocyanat und Benzoesäure), begünstigen sogar noch die Anreicherung von gesunden Zellen. 

*Forderungen an ein Krebsmittel:* 
* Selektive Wirkung: 
Ein Mittel gegen Krebs soll NUR auf Krebszellen wirken und gesunde Zellen ignorieren
* Problemloser Transport und Passage zu den befallenen Zellen in unserem Körper. 
Ein wirksames Mittel gegen Krebs muß nicht nur wirksam sein, nein, man muß es auch an die notwendigen Stellen bringen. Körpereigene Barrieren müssen durch das Mittel überwunden werden können. 
* gute Verträglichkeit 
* Das Mittel selbst muss gut vertragen werden und (nicht zu vernachlässigen) entstehende Abbauprodukte dürfen nicht problematisch (oder sogar toxisch) seingeringe Kosten 
* am besten natürlich vorkommend 
ALLE diese Forderungen erfüllt Amygdalin: 
B 17 besteht aus einer großen Anzahl wasserlöslicher, vornehmlich ungiftiger Zuckerverbindungen, die in über 800 größtenteils genießbaren Pflanzenarten vorkommen. Am häufigsten und in der mithin höchsten Konzentration findet sich B 17 und es kommt natürlich in (bitteren) Aprikosen-, Pfirsich-, Nektarinen-, Pflaumen-, Apfelkernen vor so wie in diversen anderen Lebensmitteln wie z.B. Hirse. 

Vitamin B17, ein so genanntes cyanides Glycosid, wird von Naturvölkern in Dosierungen von 50-75 mg Amygdalin/Tag verzehrt. Krebs ist dort praktisch unbekannt! 

Amygdalin ist ein Zuckermolekül !!! Es ist bei Aufnahme durch den Darm problemlos AN JEDE STELLE DES KÖRPERS TRANSPORTIERBAR. 


_Damit der Unterschied zwischen Laetrile (synthetisch hergestellt) und der Wirkstoff Amygdalin (natürlicher Wirkstoff in wilden Aprikosenkerne - bitter) ganz klar wird, sei hiermit noch einmal darauf hingewiesen._

*Laetrile ist der Markenname für Laevo-mandelonitril-beta-glucuronosid, einen Stoff, der von Ernst T. Krebs Jr. synthetisch hergestellt worden sein soll und beim Amerikanischen Patentamt zur Behandlung von "Störungen der Darmtätigkeit" angemeldet wurde. Diese Verbindung ist chemisch mit Amygdalin verwandt, einem natürlichen Stoff, der in den Kernen von Aprikosen und verschiedenen anderen Früchten vorkommt. Die meisten, die sich für Laetrile in der Krebstherapie einsetzen, benutzen die Bezeichnungen "Laetrile" und Amygdalin als Synonyme. 

_Ich hoffe, dass es vielen hilft zu differenzieren und besser einzuordnen._

_Grüsse_
_Hans-J._

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde

nachdem sehr wenig zur Sache gesagt wird, eher von Ablehnung zu lesen ist, möchte ich auch auf andere Therapeuten hinweisen, die das teilweise auch gemacht haben.

Der Griechische Arzt Paramedis (45-84 nach Chr.) wird der Ausspruch zugeschrieben: "Gebt mir die Macht Fieber zu erzeugen und ich heile jede Krankheit". Die alten Griechen, waren uns "Modernen" schon voraus.

Ich hatte schon 2005 von der Fieberth. gelesen. Sehr verkürzt:             Als die Sümpfe bei Rom ausgetrocknet wurden, verschwand die Malaria und die Fieberschübe ließen nach, damals gab es dort keinen Krebs. Nach einigen Jahren, oder Jahrzehnten (weiss ich nicht mehr) ohne Malaria, wurden Krebsfälle bekannt. Es gibt noch andere Hinweise und "Spontanheilungserklärungen".

Aus dem Forum: Ich Zitiere

Pressemeldung im Giessener Anzeiger vom 28.01.08
Prof. Uwe Hobohm von FH Giessen-Friedberg.
Der Giessener Prof untersuchte Spontanheilungen . Ihm fiel auf, dass diese
Spontanremissionen oft in engem zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit einem heftigen 
fiebrigen Infekt stehen.
Diese reinigende Wirkung kann sich entfalten, nachdem Krebs entstanden ist.
Ein Infekt nach einer Krebs OP kann den Erfolg der OP deutlich verbessern. 
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/krebs/article1585374/Spontanheilungen_bei_Krebs_durch_Bakterien_und_Fie  ber.html
Hier kann man die Meldung nachlesen.
Ob etwas daran ist, weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich habe mich nun an eine Klinik gewandt, wo eine Hyperthermie durchgeführt
wird und erhoffe mir dadurch eine Besserung meines Gesundheitszustandes.
Vielleicht werde ich auch wieder einmal eine Misteltherapie durchführen, um das 
Immunsystem zu stärken.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal für die vielen lieb gemeinten Ratschläge
bedanken. Einiges geht schon aus finanziellen Gründen nicht, doch ich werde mein bestes
versuchen. Vielen Dank
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Dorschowa 

OP, Hyperthermie, Mistel, Chemo, waren alles keine Hilfe, furchtbar was da schulmedizinisch, geschehen ist.

Dr. med. Wolfgang Wöppel: www.hufeland.com/fiebertherapie.html 
Wird leider dort nicht mehr gemacht, zu wenig Medikation?
Dr. med. Einar Göhring: www.archemed.de/fieber/fiebert4htm

Thorsten Schmitt veröffentlicht 4.2.08, Fiebertherapie in Hannover (mir ist das www zu lang) und viele mehr.

Freunde es lohnt sich, sich damit ernstlich zu beschäftigen.

Noch kurz zu meiner Vaccinierung, die ich alle 2 Tage selbst durchführe.
"5 von 15 Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Lungencarcinom (nicht kleinzellig), lebten länger als 5 Jahre! Die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit bei alleiniger schulmed. Behandlung wäre 20 % nach einem Jahr, 10 % nach zwei Jahren gewesen. Alleine der Zusatz dieser Impfbehandlung verbesserte das 5 Jahresüberleben, von erwartungsgemäß nahezu 0 auf 33 %, vorausgesetzt die Behandlung wurde über 9 Monate hinaus fortgesetzt."

Keine große Fallzahl, aber ein großer Erfolg, sehr preiswert und einfach. Bei mir, ich hatte nicht mal Mistel selber gespritzt, klappt das ausgezeichnet.

Viel Erfolg, ihr schwerstbetroffenen, Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

zu deinen Aprikosenkerner komme ich noch, das Schreiben ist doch so beschwerlich.

Harald sollte mich mal besuchen, dann könnten wir die "Hilfsversuche" raushauen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Freunde
> 
> nachdem sehr wenig zur Sache gesagt wird, eher von Ablehnung zu lesen ist, ...


Lieber Konrad,

das Thema Immuntherapie liegt mir, wie Du weißt, *sehr* am Herzen! 

Ich habe mich hier noch nicht gemeldet, weil ich kein Schwerstbetroffener bin. Dennoch bin ich, wie sicher sehr viele hier im Forum, höchst beeindruckt von Deiner individuellen, teils autodidaktischen Immuntherapie, für die ich Dir noch sehr lange sehr viel Erfolg wünsche!!

Auch zum Thema "Schulmedizin" stimme ich mit Dir überein und werde dafür immer wieder gescholten. Ich meine, dass die Schulmedizin nicht nur für Schwerstbetroffene, sondern auch für frühe PK'ler kritisch gesehen werden sollte.

Natürlich gibt es Leute, die nach ihrer RPE geheilt waren oder auf sehr lange Zeit symptomfrei geblieben sind. Aber vielleicht wären sie das auch ohne RPE geblieben, wenn sie ihr Immunsystem fit gemacht hätten!?!? Vielleicht wäre eine These... 

"Radikale Therapien führen nur in solchen Fällen zur Heilung, bei denen der Körper mit Hilfe eines aufgemöbelten Immunsystems in Verbindung mit geeigneten angiostatischen Wirkstoffen, Zellheilungstherapien etc.etc. dasselbe Ergebnis erzielt hätte" 

...gar nicht so falsch??

Im Umkehrschluss hieße das: Wenn der Krebs soweit fortgeschritten ist, dass ein immunabwehrstarker Körper trotz aller sonstigen Unterstützung den Krebs nicht mehr in den Griff kriegt, dann sind auch die sog. kurativen Therapien nicht mehr kurativ.

Was haltst Du von dieser These?

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Schorschel,

ich gebe dir recht, gehe sogar noch weiter. Ab einem gewissen Alter, zirkulieren entartete Zellen, Krebszellen in unserem Blutsysem (bei mir immer noch nachgewiesen). Solange das Immunsystem funktuiniert und die Anzahl der entarteten Zellen nicht zu groß ist (schon riesige Mengen, sind vorhanden), werden diese im Zaum gehalten.

Was bei mir z.B. zum Krebswachstum, vermutlich einiges unter 50 Jahren, geführt hat, weiss ich nicht. Ich mache mir da auch keine großen Gedanken.

 Ich weiss nur, daß ich als Kind, sehr viel Fieber hatte. Nachdem die Mandeln entfernt waren, von einer Entgleisung (Hepatitis A in der Türkei) abgesehen, nie wieder Fieber hatte, ca. 40-45 Jahren. Ich kenne wirklich viele PCaler, wenn ich diese auf das nicht Fieberproblem anspreche höre ich immer nur Bestätigung. 
Auch im Forum haben wir früher schon darüber gesprochen, ich habe auch mal konkret empfohlen, Fieber nicht zu unterdrücken.

Ich zitiere, verkürzt: 
Virusinfekte schützen vor Krebs. Obschon gehäufte Infekte auf ein schlechtes Immunsysten schließen lassen, ist der Gewinn eines Virusinfekts offenbar größer aks der Nachteil eines schwachen Immunsystems. (Darauf habe ich mich immer verlassen, immer kerngesund, auch jetzt noch.) 
Die Erklärung ist einfach: Viren greifen nicht nur gesunde, sondern bevorzugt sogar krebskranke Zellen an. ... Wer keinen grippalen Infekt vorweisen kann, kann hiermit einen Risikofakror für Krebserkrankungen vorweisen! 

(JETZT KOMT ES) DIE BESTE VORBEUGUNG WÄRE DEMNACH, DEMJENIGEN ALLJÄHRLICH EINEN FIEBERSCHUB MIT VIREN ZU BESCHEREN, DEM DIE NATUR DIESES GESCHENK SEIT JAHREN VERSAGT HAT. 

So ließe sich vermutlich die Zahl von 350 000 Neuerkranken im Jahr in Deutschland drastisch senken. (Ein Horrorzenario für die Farmaindustrie, die Schulmedizin, Krankenhäuser und die Krankenkassen, für die ja seit neuestem wir kronisch Kranke so interessant geworden sind, sie bekommen ja dafür extra Geld. Was haben wir Schwerstbetroffenen davon?)

(Es gebe noch so viel dazu zu sagen, es bringt nich viel. Wir die auch über den Tellerrand der Schulmedizin hinaus schauen, wissen das.

Noch eine kurzer versicherungsrechtlicher Zusammenhang: Zitat)

1. Anerkannt wird eine Methode genannt, wenn ihre Wirksamkeit von dritter Seite, also von anderem als vom Urheber, bestätigt wird.
2. Wissenschaftlich anerkannt wird eine Methode genannt, wenn ein Vertreter der Universitättsmedizin oder ein gleichwertiger Vertreter der Wissenschaft die Methode befürwortet.
3. Wissenschaftlich allgemein anerkannt ist eine Methode, wenn sie von der Mehrheit der Universitätsmedizin befürwortet wird.

Prof. Schmidt, Emeritus der Universität Greifswald, beführwortet die Therapie mit onkolytischen Viren und autologen Immunzellen. Prof. Grönemeyer befürwortet die Hyperthermie. (Es gibt noch viele andere Prof, die daran forschen, mir nicht gerade parat sind).

Zur Erforschung der Dendritischen Zellen gibt es seit ihrer Charakterisierung als Antigenpräsentierende Zellen und Neubenennung durch Steinmann im Jahr 1973 weit über  50 000  Publikationen. Ende des Zitats. 

Als Info gedacht ohne Zusammenhang. Ich könnte mir das alles sparen, bin aber der Meinung, es wäre sehr wichtig sich damit zu beschäftigen. Ich weiss was ich machen muss, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, wie ich meine.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans

ich danke dir für die schöne Studie, klingt sehr plausibel, ich bin ja auch schon seit 2006 an der Sache dran und habe auch schöne Informationen und Kaufmöglichkeiten. 
Bittere Aprikosenkerne waren eine Zeit lang, unter Strafe verboten zu verkaufen. Es gibt einen schlimmen Bericht vom BfR vom 3. Mai 2007, (Risiken erkennen - Gesundheit schützen) Irrsinn 4 Seiten lang. Mit so was beschäftigen sich unsere Politiker und Behörden.

Ich zweifle nicht an der Wirkung NUR, wenn alle diese Einnahmen die Krebszellen abtöten, das einhalten was verspochen wird, hätte ich keinen Krebs mehr. Siehe mein "bösen" Komentar an Rudolf.

Auf welche Krebszellen wirkt B 17, auch auf welche mit dem P 27 Gen, daß bei mir um 50 % erhöht ist? Wobei da Chemotherapeutika, oder Antiandrogene diese nachweislich nicht erreichen können. Oder bei Krebszellen mit dem Gen P 53, daß bei mir mit 40 % over contol ist. 
MMP mit 45 % over control, oder TFG-b mit 45 % over control, oder EGF mit 60% over control u.v.m. sind. Wie wirken da die bitteren Aprikosenkerne?

Bei meiner Gen-Testung ist Amygdalin eines von fast 40 Stoffen, meist natur (man kennt mich ja), die mitlerweile, oder schon immer, weiss ich nicht, NUR 2. Wahl sind (less in). 
Dazu gehören (für die Neuen) auch z.B. Q10, Vit E, Ukrain, Selenium, Lycopin, Grüner Tee, Curcumin, MCP u.v.m. wie gesagt alles "getestet", 2. Wahl für meinen KREBS jetzt nach über 4 Jahren.

Interessant wäre die Testung am Anfang gewesen. Bonkoff macht das im Kleinen, aus dem Stanz- Op-Material. Bei weiterem Fortschritt, beide Möglichkeiten, sehr zu empfehlen. Ohne Prostata ist meine Testung notwendig, wenn man mehr wissen will. Ich spreche, hallo WW nicht von EAV. 
Verschont mich mit Sachen, die nichts mit dem Immunsystem zu tun haben. Es wird langsam lästig, ich werde mich lieber in die Narurecke zurückziehen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## dietmar

Lieber Konrad,

ich habe heute von einer Klinik erfahren, dass es für uns, mit Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule, keine Fiebertherapie mehr gibt. Die Begründung war, dass man Schüttelfrost bekäme und die Gefahr von Knochenbrüchen, Muskelverletzungen zu groß sei. Was sagt dein Dr. Thaler dazu??? Was ist deine Meinung hierzu?

Dietmar

----------


## wassermann

> Ich zitiere, verkürzt: 
> Virusinfekte schützen vor Krebs. Obschon gehäufte Infekte auf ein schlechtes Immunsysten schließen lassen, ist der Gewinn eines Virusinfekts offenbar größer aks der Nachteil eines schwachen Immunsystems. (Darauf habe ich mich immer verlassen, immer kerngesund, auch jetzt noch.) 
> Die Erklärung ist einfach: Viren greifen nicht nur gesunde, sondern bevorzugt sogar krebskranke Zellen an. ... Wer keinen grippalen Infekt vorweisen kann, kann hiermit einen Risikofakror für Krebserkrankungen vorweisen! 
> 
> (JETZT KOMT ES) DIE BESTE VORBEUGUNG WÄRE DEMNACH, DEMJENIGEN ALLJÄHRLICH EINEN FIEBERSCHUB MIT VIREN ZU BESCHEREN, DEM DIE NATUR DIESES GESCHENK SEIT JAHREN VERSAGT HAT. 
> 
> So ließe sich vermutlich die Zahl von 350 000 Neuerkranken im Jahr in Deutschland drastisch senken. (Ein Horrorzenario für die Farmaindustrie, die Schulmedizin, Krankenhäuser und die Krankenkassen, für die ja seit neuestem wir kronisch Kranke so interessant geworden sind, sie bekommen ja dafür extra Geld. Was haben wir Schwerstbetroffenen davon?)


 
Hallo,

da steckt doch einiges drin, das mich dazu bringt, mich mal wieder zu äußern und vor allem Fragen zu stellen.

1. Als junger Mann, lange bevor ich mit meinem Krebs konfrontiert wurde, hatte ich -wie wohl die meisten- auch schrecklich Angst davor. Aus dieser Zeit ist mir in Erinnerung (wohl aus den 80ern), dass es Stimmen gab, die sagten, dass "Gesunde", also Leute, die kaum krank werden, eher zu Krebs neigen. Das machte mich panisch, denn ich wurde nie krank, außer dem üblichen Programm als Kind. Als wohl schon ein Krebsherd in mir war, häuften sich Infekte und Anfälligkeiten.

2. Jetzt, als Operierter, macht mich der obige Beitrag wieder stutzen: Seit meiner OP vor fast drei Jahren habe ich lediglich einen einzigen Infekt (Harnwegsinfektion 3 Monate nach OP) erlitten. Seither absolut nichts. Ich führte das bisher auf ein funktionierendes Immunsystem zurück, zumal ich auch ein bisschen was dafür tue.
Was ist also dran an den oben angeführten Mutmaßungen?

3. Deine Schlussfolgerung, HansiB, die suggeriert, dass es sich wohl um eine Verschwörung des geldgierigen Gesundheitswesens handeln muss, das Menschen Viruserkrankungen verweigert, um sie dem Krebs und damit ihren kostenintensiven Behandlungen in die Arme treibt, ist schon äußerst abstrus. Prof. Grönemayer ist zumindest auch äußerst publicity-bewusst und in den Medien zuhause. Da könnte man ja auch was unterstellen.
Egal, wenn er Recht hat...

Ich wünsche dir, HansiB, weiterhin viel Erfolg und uns noch viele Anregungen und Provokationen von dir.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Dietmar,

die Klinik kann bei Metastasierung die aktive Fiebertherapie pauschal ablehnen wenn sie meint, mir ist das gleichgültig. Die Frage ist, was macht sie anstatt dieser alternativen Immunstimulierung. Hoffentlich keine Chemo, jetzt bin ich aber erneut böse. Ich kenne Chemoempfehlung, für mich unglaublich, da habe ich  Vit. C empfohlen. Der Patient hat von sich aus die Chemo abgesagt, ein sehr versierter Freund, sonst wäre es vermutlich vorbei.

Thaller und natürlich auch ich kennen meine Metastasenentwicklung und die Osteoporosenentwicklung. Für mich sehe ich keine Gefahr, ich kann Thaller fragen.

Gestern hatte ich einen sehr heftigen Schüllelfrost, im Fieberbett ist man weich gelagert.
Ich hatte nach der Besteigung des Plattkofel einen Srurz, ich rollte über das Geröllfeld und holte mir 4-5 Aufschürfungen, Glück gehabt, wie oft. Das hätte kritisch werden können.

Die Gefahr kann im Einzelfall vorhanden sein, die Frage ist wer brurteilt die "Bruchgefahr"?
Ich bin mit einem SHG-Leiter befreundet, das gibt es noch, bei dem ein Mann, nach neuestem Knochen-Scinti bei einer Massage Knochen, ich glaube in der Wirbelseule, gebrochen wurden. Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad, vielleicht sehen wir uns einmal.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wassermann,
es freut mich, daß du 3 Jahre nach OP, für mich noch lange nicht "geheilt", dich mit meinem Thema beschäftigst.

Zu 1: Ich hatte früher, auch jetzt nicht Angst vor Krebs. Ich war immer so gesund, auch jetzt immer noch, daß ich Krebs, für mich ausschloss. Ich war auch nie vor dem PCa bei einem Uro. Es wurde anders, wie bekannt. In keinem meiner Beiträge wirst du da einen Hinweis auf Angst finden, auch das, die Einstellung, hilft dem Immunsystem.
Aber du fragst ja das Forum, nicht mich. Da werden ja Antworten kommen, mir bösen antwortet man ja nicht.

Zu 2: Ein bischen fürs Immunsystem zu tun, reicht evtl. nicht aus. Das merkt man evtl. in einigen Jahren. Mein PCaler, der nach 13 Jahren ein heftiges Recidiv bekam, ist bekannt. 

Zu 3: Das Fertigmachen, auch der Karriere, kennen wir als naturheilkundlich interessierte.
Budwig wurde von der Margarinenindustrie und Ärzten und von Gerichten so fertig gemacht und die Existenz zerstört.
Issels gleichfalls von den lieben Kollegen zerstört und vom Gericht verurteilt. Dazu wäre viel zu sagen, bringt hier aber nichts.
Thaller wurde vom Spiegel attakiert "Tödliche Therapie" vom 16.10.2006 unqualiviziert, bösartig und ohne jegliches Fachwissen. Das wäre ein Grund, den Spiegel ab zu bestellen. Vom angeblich nicht abhängigem MDK die Therapien abgekanzelt. Wem dient er, den Krankenkassen, er hat keine Entscheidungsbefugniss. Dem MDK, habe ich kürzlich die Kompetenz für die DNA und meine Krankheit abgesprochen. Er konnte sich wehren, es gab viele "Gleichgesinnte" die daran forschen.

Genau diese Ärzte sind es die austherapierten, von der Schulmedizin heimgeschickte, todkrebskranke oft helfen konnten. So gibt es noch viele, die kaputt gemacht wurden, unter der Hilfe des Gesundheitssystems und der Politik. 

Gleichschalterei ist die Devise, wir werden uns noch wundern. Ich bin Gott sei Dank, da autark und unabhängig.
Ich bin ja gespannt was jetzt so kommt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Josef

Servus Konrad!

Du schreibst zu meiner Frage, wie geht deine Fiebertherapie: "Die Klinik kann bei Metastasierung die aktive Fiebertherapie pauschal ablehnen .........".

Bekanntlich bin ich in Ö., ca. so groß wie Bayern, und D. ist ca. 10 x so groß wie Ö., aber Wien eine Millionenstadt mit Internationalem Medizinischen Ruf.

Bei uns in Ö. gibt es nicht eine Rehab, wo auch eine Urologe dort ist. Die Uros in den Kliniken machen ihre Arbeit gut, aber überwiegend nach Schema ff., und das war`s.

Schulmedizinisch Begleitendes bekommen z. B. auf der Kompl. Mediz. Abteilung am AKH Wien nur (mehr) Frauen, nach 10 Jahren eingeschlossener Männerbetreuung. Hartnäckiges Hinterfragen brachte die Antwort: "Der Verantwortliche hätte nie einen Mann behandeln dürfen lassen, denn der Gebäudeteil liegt im Areal der Frauenklinik." Auch wenn alles nur ein Gebäude ist!

So, jetzt lege dich mal als Privatpatient ins AKH Wien, der bekanntesten Univ. Klinik in Ö., eine der bekanntesten in Mitteleuropa, und sage was von ...... Fiebertherapie oder ähnliches. Oder verlange eine Seleninfusion, Enzymtherapie oder Misteltherapie oder ...........!
Alleine meine Frage nach FNAB mit DNA-Zytometrie löste Entsetzen aus. Übrigens ist es mir nicht gelungen eine Ö. Klinik ausfindig zu machen, die das für die Mitglieder unserer SHG, sei es Prostata-, Blasen- oder sonstiger Krebs, machen würde, egal ob auf Schein oder cash.

Es ist also alles sehr mühsam, neben der reinen Schulmedizin. Manchmal glaube ich beim Gespräch mit Verantwortlichen: der "Eiserne Vorhang" ist dazwischen!

Bitte, wie erfolgt deine Fiebertherapie?

LG.

Josef

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Josef,

ich werde mich an der Medizinschelte nicht mehr beteiligen, man muss selber organisieren. Bei mir gibt es da nichts anderes.

Mit einem T4, über 4 Jahre lang ohne für mich brauchbare ärztliche Therapien, ist es manchmal recht beschwerlich Wasser zu lassen, besonders nachts, wenn man 3-4 mal raus muss. Da haben die operierten, ohne Prostata einen Vorteil.
Nach meinem 3. Fieberschub gestern, hat sich das heute drastisch verändert. Die Nacht durchgeschlafen, Wasser lassen war ein Vergnügen, wenigstens noch eines, wenn ich das sagen darf. Nicht unwichtig, der PH-Wert liegt bei 8,5 - 9,ein Segment unserer vielschichtigen Therapien.
Ich möchte Heribert, oder Wernerp bitten, wir wollen ja was dazu lernen, meine Infusionen, die ab 8 Uhr beginnen, zu beurteilen und uns den Zweck erklären. 

Es beginnt mit einer sehr schön roten Ozonflasche, danach kommt 25 gr. Vit C in Alufolie verpackt, so gibt das der Fachmann, danach H2O2 und zum Schluss dann noch 2 Flaschen Bicarbonat. Damit hat man 1 1/4 L intus und muss 3 mal die "Flasche" nehmen. 
Seit 8 Uhr liegt man im Fieberbett, schön vorgewärmt, mit den abgetöteten Bakterien intus, die zum Schüttelfrost führen und später das Fieber produzieren. Das Fieber war diesmal mit 38,8 trotz sehr srarkem "Schüttelfrost" nicht sehr hoch. 

Mein Rekord war 39,8, aber bei höherer aTemparatur und höherer Zimmerthemparatur. Dafür gab es ein mehrmaliges Auf und Ab zwischen 38,5 und 38.2 Grad, bisher ungewöhnlich die Schwankungen. Das ging bis 15 Uhr, dann wurde ich befreit von der Infusionsnadel, den Dauer EKG, dem Sauerstoffgebläse in der Nase und dem Dauerfieberthermometer, es reicht dann auch. Keinerlei Nebenwirkungen für mich, daß muss nicht so sein.

Nach einem Spaziergang und warten und Vorbereitung auf das Gespräch mit dem Chef, die Mädchen waren weg, kam dann das Gespräch bis 18.30 Uhr. Meine Arzt und die Onkologin, die die "Testung" veranlasst hatte und auch berät, kennen sich gut, arbeiten miteinander, man lernt von einander, zum Wohle des Pazienten. Es wird das Therapiekonzept miteinander abgestimmt. Beide sind in Gremien beteiligt. So stelle ich mir Hilfe für uns todgeweihte Patienten vor.
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr viel dazu sagen, aber wenn Fragen kommen werde ich antworten, das ist dann was anderes.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dr. med. Einar Göhring: www.archemed.de/fieber/fiebert4htm


Richtig lautet der Link: http://www.archimed.de/fieber/fieber4.htm
oder mehr hier: http://www.archimed.de/fieber/fieber.htm


@Josef

Ich denke, Josef, Konrad wird seine Immuntherapien im Wesentlichen aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. Natürlich steht es ihm frei, sich ein wenig mit der GKV und dem MDK zu streiten, wobei der MDK seine vornehmste Aufgabe darin sieht, Kostenübernahmewünsche, die an die Krankenkassen herangetragen werden, abzuwehren. Bis zu einer endgültigen Entscheidung ist der Patient normalerweise tot.

Soweit ich das überblicke äußerte sich Konrad bisher noch nicht zu den Kosten seiner Therapie. Ich denke aber, er ist derzeit dabei, sein Erspartes aufzulösen.

Diese Möglichkeit steht dir natürlich auch offen, Josef. Gegen Bares behandelt Herr Arno Thaller auch Österreicher, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. *Arno Thaller* ist übrigens Arzt für Allgemeinmedizin und Naturheilverfahren und nicht promoviert. *Dr.* Arno Thaller, wie ich oben irgendwo las, ist demnach grundverkehrt.

Arzt für Allgemeinmedizin und Naturheilverfahren ist mein Hausarzt übrigens auch und außerdem promoviert. Im Unterschied zu Arno Thaller lehnt er sich nicht ganz so weit aus dem Fenster.

Immuntherapien gibt es diese und jene. Werner Roesler investierte viel Geld in einer Therapie mit dentdritischen Zellen. Der *Informationsdienst des DKFZ* sieht diese kommerziellen Angebote eher skeptisch. Nach Werners frühzeitigem Ableben, habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Krebsinformationsdienst recht behielt. Das Geld ist trotzdem weg. Werners Frau könnte es vielleicht gebrauchen.

Zum Thema "Fiebertherapie" hält sich der Krebsinformationsdienst relativ bedeckt. Die Stiftung Warentest schrieb dazu im Januar 2006: Es gibt Hinweise auf eine therapeutische Wirksamkeit der Fiebertherapie bei Krebserkrankungen. Für die Anwendung bei anderen Erkrankungen und Störungen ist die therapeutische Wirksamkeit nicht ausreichend nachgewiesen. Die Anwendung des Verfahrens ist mit Risiken verbunden. Die Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung zur Fiebertherapie fällt bei Krebserkrankungen eher negativ aus. Fiebertherapie ist zur Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen wenig geeignet. Bei der Behandlung aller anderen Krankheiten und Störungen ist die Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung eindeutig negativ. Die Fiebertherapie ist hierfür nicht geeignet. 

Das kann *Mann* nun glauben oder nicht!

Ich für meinen Teil warte mal Konrads Erfahrungen ganz ruhig ab. "Aus meiner Sicht", *schrieb ich oben*, "wäre ein Erfolg dann gegeben, wenn sich eine deutliche und messbare Remission einstellen würde". Einen solchen Bericht von Konrads Seite vermisse ich bisher. Bisher lese ich immer nur, wie Nebenwirkungsarm seine Therapien sind. Das kann aber wohl nicht alles sein. Den PSA-Wert als Tumormarker hat Konrad offenbar völlig abgeschrieben.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Oh lieber Winfried,

so habe ich mir das eigentlich nicht ganz erwartet, aber ich kenne dich und die Skepsis meinen bescheidenen Therapien gegenüber. Wer heilt hat Recht.

Ich weiss nicht, ob Werner die Therapie in einer Studie gemacht hat, wer und wie, in welcher Überdosis und was gegeben wurde. Auch wurde vorher eine anscheinend nich ganz funktionierende Therapie abgebrochen. Wir sprachen darüber in Magdeburg.

Wo sind die großen Beweise einer Chemo, der Reichlestudie, du wirst ja auch aufhören, bei unserem PCa. Mir bleibt nachweislich NUR die Immuntherapie. Immerhin bin ich einiges länger dabei, ohne Nasnbluten jahrelangen Knochenschmerzen, Ödemen und besch. Blutwerten.

Den PSA zu messen, hat mein "Oberonko" (Kasper) verpennt unglaublich, für mich der wichtigste PSA, nach dem 2 Fieberschub und danach über die Feiertage, bis letzten Freitag ohne Therapie und dann erneut davor gemessen. Das wäre eine sinnvolle Dokumentation, wie ich das normalerweise mache.
Was unsere schlauen Schulmediziner über die Fiebertherapie sagen ist mir wurscht, so sagt man doch bei euch.

Das mit dem Geld, darüber spricht man nicht, bisher wurde das fast aus der Portokasse bezahlt. Meine KInder werden meine dann arme Frau unterhalten, ha ha. Meine bisherigen naturheilkundlichen Sachen, waren auch nicht umsonst, schade das nicht mehr viel zum abschreiben da ist.

Von der Virentherapie, bin ich noch weit entfernt, wenn ich diese mache, dann nur vom Fachmann. Die Fehler, die da gemacht wurden, sind unbedingt zu klären, wie du weisst, habe ich das schon im AK versucht. Aber der beschäftigt sich lieber mit Chemo, wie ich glaube.
Im Himmel, können wir uns ja über unsere verschiedenen Therapien unterhalten. Ich muss erst deinen Komentar ausdrucken, um konkret zu antworten.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

deine Googlerei war sehr bescheiden, man zeigt nur das, was man sagen will.

Mir ist ein Arzt, ohne Dr. lieber der was von seinem Handwerk versteht, sicher mehr als der Durchschnitt. Ihr kennt ja meine allgemeine Meinung dazu, ich bin ja diesbezüglich öfter "gerügt" worden. Wobei ein neues Versagen zu debattieren wäre.
Ich habe keinen großen Respekt vor dem Titel, wenn man weiss, über was und mit welchen dürftigen Thememen, diese manchmal erlangt wurden. 
Mein Vater hat aus sehr vielen Studenten Dr. gemacht und mehr.

Ich finde es unfair auf solche Kleinigkeiten hin zu weisen und das hat mit der Sache wirklich nichts zu tun. Der Sachverstand ist gefragt, wobei der Eindruck des abzockens, ganz und gar falsch ist und dein übliches Argument gegen die Naturheilkunde. Ich erinnere mich gut an deine Lernfähigkeit, bei vielen Natursachen, Ernährung u.s.w.Wer so viele Therapien auf Steuerzahlergelder gemacht hat, sollte da zurückhaltend sein.

Ich habe z.B. noch NIE so viele Blutwerte nicht bezahlen müssen. Werte, die sinnvoll sind, für so eine Th. aber noch nie gemacht wurden u.v.m. was man bekommt.

Ihr solltet eigentlich hellhörig sein, wenn es einen Arzt gibt der mir behagt, ganz blöde bin ich auch nicht.
Ganz schlecht bin ich mit meiner geringen Ärzteschaft bisher nicht gefahren, was du nicht behaupten kannst.

Mir fehlt 1 Jahr in deinem Profil, damit man sieht, welche tollen Th. du gemacht hast und wie gut es dir geht. Aber bitte so ehrlich, wie ich es immer mache. Keine Angst, ich werde deine "Erfolge" nicht zerpfücken.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Josef

Danke für die teils komplizierten Aufklärungen. Das muss ich morgen in ausgeruhter Lage nochmals lesen.

*Für heute noch ein Tipp:*

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...7.html#msg7617

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

bevor ich fahre, der so interessante PSA vom 18.12.08 fehlt ja leider, der vom 7.1.08 ist 301. Eine Verdoppelung des letzten Wertes war 12 Tage, also 354 wäre am 23.12.08 erreicht gewesen. Jetzt haben wir eine VZ von 34 Tagen, am 9.2.09, wäre es soweit.

Ich beobachte meinen PSA schon recht intensiv, nur machen die Ärzte nicht mit (vergessen die Messung, als einziger Wert!!!). An meinem Geburtstag hätte ich nach der alten VZ einen theoretischen PSA von 690 gehabt. 

So bin ich recht zufrieden. Wobei du ohne Organ natürlich nicht so einen hohen bekommen darfst, ich hoffe es für dich. Andere haben diesen und höhere, hoch medikamentös und auch in Studien behandelt, leider.

Du sprichst die Lebensqualität / Nebenwirkungsfrei an. Kaum jemand mit meinem aPSA T4 usw. hat meine LQ, mit 100 % ohne  Krankenhausaufenthalt zur Therapie, an jedem Tag der vergangenen über 4 Jahre. Dafür therapiere ich mich und nicht um Monate lang im Krankenhaus zu liegen.
Mit meinem Naturarzt, kann ich unentgeltlich bisher ca. 1,5 Stdt / Sitzung sprechen, kannst du das auch mit deinem Dr. worüber sprecht ihr, übers Wetter?

Wir werden zusätzlich eine Antiangionesetherapie machen, der VEGF ist mit 80 % over control (wie ist denn deiner, funktioniert es bei dir mit Contergan), eine ganz andere, unsere Therapie ist geplant und vorbereitet.

Ich werde mich ganz allgemein mit alternativen Empfehlungen zurücknehmen, die allgemeinen nicht Reaktionen zeigen die Einstellung der meisten PCaler, ich bin sehr enttäuscht.

Gruß Konrad, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, du kannst es brauchen.

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Konrad,
ich fände es schade, wenn Du Dich mit Deinen Empfehlungen zurückhalten würdest; wir haben viele Deiner Empfehlungen umgesetzt, leider nicht immer mit dem gewünschten Erfolg. Aber das ist nunmal so, jeder Mensch ist anders und jeder Krebs ist anders. Ich lese Deine Empfehlungen immer mit viel Interesse und würde sie schmerzlich vermissen.
Vielleicht fehlt auch Einigen von uns einfach der Mut, sich ganz von der Schulmedizin loszusagen und neue Wege zu gehen. Ich kann nur von mir sprechen und mir fehlt ganz eindeutig auch das Fachwissen, wie welcher Wert zu sein hat. Ich denke, Du hast Dir über die Jahre sehr viel Wissen angeeignet, von dem wir nur profitieren können, wenn Du es auch zukünftig an uns weitergibst. 
Was jeder daraus macht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Bitte berichte weiter über Deine alternativen Behandlungen.
Petra

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich weiß nicht, ob Werner die Therapie in einer Studie gemacht hat, ...


Hat er nicht und er hat sicher 20 000  dafür gelöhnt. Geholfen hat es offensichtlich nicht, eher das Gegenteil.




> Wo sind die großen Beweise einer Chemo, der Reichlestudie, du wirst ja auch aufhören, ...


Zur Zeit bin ich jedenfalls raus aus dem Reichle-Regime. Stattdessen bekomme ich Carboplatin und Etoposid - ziemliches Gift! Immerhin fallen meine Leberwerte, LDH und CRP.




> ... Mir bleibt nachweislich NUR die Immuntherapie. ...


Das kann man nun glauben oder nicht. 




> Immerhin bin ich einiges länger dabei, ohne Nasenbluten jahrelangen Knochenschmerzen, Ödemen und besch. Blutwerten.


Werner Roesler war z. B. kürzer dabei, trotz Immuntherapie. Ich habe auch keine Knochenschmerzen, meine Ödeme, die ich zeitweise hatte, habe ich gut im Griff. Meine Blutwerte sind derzeit zugegebenerweise mehr als bescheiden. Das mit dem Nasenbluten hätte nicht passieren dürfen, vor allem nicht über einen so langen Zeitraum. Diesbezüglich bin ich auch nicht wirklich gut auf die Ärzte zu sprechen.




> Mir ist ein Arzt, ohne Dr. lieber der was von seinem Handwerk versteht, sicher mehr als der Durchschnitt. Ihr kennt ja meine allgemeine Meinung dazu, ich bin ja diesbezüglich öfter "gerügt" worden. Wobei ein neues Versagen zu debattieren wäre.


Was wäre für dich ein "neues Versagen"? Wenn der PSA-Wert trotz Fieber-, Immuntherapie weiter gen Norden geht?




> Ich habe keinen großen Respekt vor dem Titel, wenn man weiß, über was und mit welchen dürftigen Themen, diese manchmal erlangt wurden.


Ich weiß schon, dass unser medizinischer Nachwuchs im Rahmen der Promotionsarbeit teilweise recht dünne Bretter bohrt. Deshalb gibt es auch ungleich mehr promovierte Mediziner als z. B. promovierte Ingenieure. Die Promotion der Mediziner ist bestenfalls vergleichbar mit dem Hochschuldiplom eines Ingenieurs. Um so mehr stelle ich mir natürlich die Frage, was da los war, wenn ein Mediziner die Promotion nicht schafft. Keine Lust gehabt? Nicht in der Lage ein Thema gründlich aufzuarbeiten? Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit dem Doktorvater? Das nur am Rande. 




> Mir fehlt 1 Jahr in deinem Profil, ...


Asche auf mein Haupt!




> ... bevor ich fahre, der so interessante PSA vom 18.12.08 fehlt ja leider, der vom 7.1.08 ist 301. Eine Verdoppelung des letzten Wertes war 12 Tage, also 354 wäre am 23.12.08 erreicht gewesen. Jetzt haben wir eine VZ von 34 Tagen, am 9.2.09, wäre es soweit.


Ich habe ein teilweise beunruhigendes Blutbild, aber ein PSA-Wert von 301 ng/ml und eine Verdoppelungszeit von 34 Tagen würden mich nicht minder beunruhigen. Die PSAVZ schwankt übrigens auch ohne Therapie, vor allen Dingen, wenn man so kurze Zeiträume betrachtet wie du.




> ... Wobei du ohne Organ natürlich nicht so einen hohen bekommen darfst, ...


Na ja, das gesunde Organ produziert 4 oder von mir aus auch 6 ng/ml PSA. Das fällt bei 301 ng/ml nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Der Rest kommt aus der Tumormasse.




> ... Mit meinem Naturarzt, kann ich unentgeltlich bisher ca. 1,5 Stdt / Sitzung sprechen, kannst du das auch mit deinem Dr. worüber sprecht ihr, übers Wetter?


Nein, wir sprechen nicht übers Wetter. Das kennen wir und können es nicht beeinflussen. Das bedarf keines Kommentars. 




> ... Wir werden zusätzlich eine Antiangionesetherapie machen, der VEGF ist mit 80 % over control (wie ist denn deiner, funktioniert es bei dir mit Contergan), eine ganz andere, unsere Therapie ist geplant und vorbereitet.


Antiangiogene Therapie in welcher Form? Ich nehme schon lange kein Thalidomid mehr. Das Reichle-Regime ist weitgehend eine antiangiogene Therapie. Bei der klassischen Chemotherapie werden mehrere zytotoxische Wirkstoffe in mehreren Zyklen, die von Therapiepausen unterbrochen sind, appliziert. Bei der metronomischen Chemotherapie alla Reichle werden niedrig dosierte Chemotherapeutika und antiinflammatorische Substanzen kontinuierlich ohne Therapiepausen über einen langen Zeitraum gegeben. Die eingesetzten Wirkstoffe sollen in ihrer Mischung immunregulativ wirken und die Homöostase des Tumors stören. Hierzu werden antiangiogene und antiinflammatorische Substanzen wie etwa Treosulfan (Ovastat®), Dexamethason und Coxibe eingesetzt. Die Dosis der einzelnen Komponenten ist so niedrig, dass Monoaktivitäten auszuschließen sind. Ein Vorteil dieses Vorgehens ist die moderate Toxizität und eine Abschwächung des Metastasierungspotenzials.

Soweit jedenfalls die Theorie.




> ... wir haben viele Deiner Empfehlungen umgesetzt, leider nicht immer mit dem gewünschten Erfolg. ...


Ja, Konrad probiert vieles aus. Aus der Ferne betrachtet habe ich den Eindruck, dass auch bei ihm nicht alles von Erfolg gekrönt ist. Deshalb bin ich abwartend und hoffe darauf, dass er bald von einer deutlich messbaren Remission berichten kann. Ich drücke ihm ganz fest die Daumen.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Carola,

ich sollte deine E-Mail Adresse haben, um dir eine Mail zu übertragen. Ich kann dir das Hilfsangebot nur empfehlen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Petra,

ich kann einer Frau nicht widerstehen, ich plage mich nicht für mich, sondern will anderen helfen, ich sehe doch wie besch. es manchen geht. Ich würde es nicht machen, wenn ich nicht dran glauben würde und tolle Krebsentwicklunen kennen würde. Wenn De-Zellen nur bei T. da gibt es für mich nichts anderes. Darf ich eure PKG vorlegen?
Ich möchte in erster Linie, andere Krebspatienten "sprechen" lassen.

WWs Ausagen gehen ganz an der Sache vorbei, er hat UNS sehr beleidigt. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, was Erfahrung, Kompetenz, Abzocken u.v.m anbelangt. Die Möglichkeiten von erprobten Immunstim. sind sehr vielfältig. Ich spritze mir 3 verschiedene Inhaltsstoffe zu den genannten Hilfen dazu.

Nun die anderen Krebspatienten, die gestern mit mir fieberten.
Fortgeschrittener Lungenkrebs, der rel. junge Patient, wurde im Oktober von 2 Frauen gestützt zu T. gebracht und nur von ihm th. Er bekam akt. Fieberth. reagierte sehr stark und inhalierte Viren. Gestern stand er nach rel. kurzem Fieberschub auf zog sich an und fuhr nach Hause. Ein anderer Bettnachbar, der die Entwicklung erlebte meinte, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Lungenmetastasen reduziert, Knochenmetastasen ruhen.

PCaler 5/06 noch stärker metastasiert als ich, an noch anderen Stellen, NUR  bei T. therapiert, mit Fieber, Viren u.v.m. Anfang PSA ca 90, ging noch weiter hoch, AP 570 stieg noch auf beinahe 1000 und war 2007 auf 40, nach wenigen Monaten, war der PSA auf 4 gefallen und war im Apr. 07 bei 0,7. Jetzt nach einer Enthaltsamkeit steigt der PSA stark, aber auch er bekommt es in den Griff. Wir sprachen als Bettnachbarn fiebernd, stundenlang miteinander. Ich werde bei ihm nachfragen, ob ich die einmalige PKG veröffentlichen darf. 
Meine SHGler werden dies heute abend sehen können.

Mir liegt eine KG eines Tumors der Augenhöhle und Mammaca. mit unglaublich positiver Entwicklung und starke Reduzierung von CEA von 62 auf 4,2 gefallen) und CA-15-3 (von 485 auf 28 gefallen) vor.

Ich weiss nicht wie beweglich Jochen ist, es ist eine Überlegung wert. Er therapiert, von der Schulmedizin heimgeschickte, für ihn unglaubliches Verhalten. 
Meinen neuesten PSA habe ich gerade per Tel. erhalten 258, so machen wir verstärkt weiter.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Konrad,

ich gratuliere Dir ganz herzlich zu Deinem neuen PSA-Wert und hoffe und wünsche, dass es in den nächsten Wochen in diese Richtung weiter geht.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Konrad,
gerne darfst Du die PKG weitergeben, wir sind doch für jede Empfehlung und jeden Tipp dankbar! War auf Thaller schon mehrmals bei Internet-Recherchen gestossen, bevor Du dort angefangen hast. Leider ist es ja von uns ziemlich weit weg, aber auch das würden wir im Moment wahrscheinlich noch hinkriegen. Bei Jochen ist im Moment das groesste Problem, dass die Meningen (Hirnhäute) befallen sind (was wohl bei Prostatakrebs relativ selten ist - hilft uns aber auch nicht weiter) und seine Blutwerte ziemlich schlecht sind (niedrige Thrombozyten niedriger HB) was darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass das Knochenmark auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen ist.
Zu Deinem PSA gratuliere ich Dir! Ich glaube ganz fest, dass Deine Therapie zumindest für Dich und Deinen Krebs der richtige Weg ist.
Den richtigen Weg finden, kann man aber nur, wenn man vieles ausprobiert; daher sind wir für alles offen.
Liebe Gruesse und weiter so!
Petra

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Konrad!
Das freut mich für dich und für uns, bin gespannt auf deinen weiteren Therapie´Verlauf. 
Alles Gute.

Klausi.

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Freunde,

ich danke euch. Liebe Petra, dem Immunsystem ist es egal, ob PCa, kleiner Krebs, ob großer Krebs, ob Brust-, Pankreas- Darm- Bauchraum- Kopf- Blase- u.v.m. sage ich alls Laie. Vergiss, was so über das Immunsysten verzapft wird, es ist sehr komliziert.
Nur die Farmaindustrie, brauch für jeden Krebs ein besonderes Medikament, patentierbar, das bring Zaster. 

Immunstimulierenden Bakterien, Viren unglaublich lange erprobt, natürlich vom Fachmann gegeben, sind nicht Patentierbar, man kann kaum Kohle damit machen. Auch der zum Helfen bereite Therapeut nicht.
Ich "kenne" T. seit 2006, dachte aber ich komme alleine weiter, ein Irrtum.
Auch am Fieber kann man nicht viel verdienen, WW irrt sich da gewaltig.

Ich spritze mir zusätzlich 3 Immunstimulierende Substanzen aus Polen und Russland, ich wusste gar nicht das ich das kann.

Auch euch viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WernerS

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

das Thema Hyperthermie ist sehr vielfältig. Ein wichtiger Aspekt: Vielen Mitbetroffenen ist es finanziell garnicht möglich, individuelle Therapien, wie hier beschrieben, durchzuführen.

Für dich, Winfried, habe ich hier etwas gefunden:

http://www.journalonko.de/newsview.php?id=2253

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Werner,

das wäre mir zu wenig, mich interesiert, ja gerade auch die Immunstimulierung durch das Fieber und das umfangreiche Sonstige, was geboten wird und notwendig ist. 
Das mit dem Geld, ist so eine Sache. Du weisst so gut wie ich was manche für schulmedizinische Therapien und Diagnosen, die nicht viel bringen  ausgeben. Ich mache es lieber für meine Gesundheit.

Was machen die Metastasen evtl. in Leber, Lk und Knochen, die müssen systemisch mit therapiert werden.  WWs Loge wird die Erwärmung nicht sehr interessieren? 

Für bescheidene Erwartungen, meine sind höher, nicht schlecht die Sache. Aber Hyperthermie mit Chemo bekomme ich auch in Bad Bergzabern, oder bei Douwes für Zahlende, die gute Nerven haben.

Was hast du für mich zu bieten? Ist aber schön, dass du dir gedanken machst.

Wir sehen uns, Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

nachdem rel. wenig Desinteresse bzw. negative Komentare nach zu lesen sind, kann man Googeln:
Krebsfruehdiagnostik@t-online.de 
Ich finde da sind einige interessante, unsere "Geheimnisse" nach zu lesen. 

Für interessierte, ich bin Mo. im Fieberbett + Hyp., Di. nur Tiefenhyp. und wandern und Mi. erneut im Fieberwahn + Hyp, schön wäre es. Wir machen Großangriff, aber wichtig, ohne Waffen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Wir machen Großangriff, aber wichtig, ohne Waffen.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


 
Viel Erfolg!!!

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Schorschel,

der Erfolg, kommt. Es ist etwas wenig, was du dazu sagst, schade.

Hallo Freunde, halle Skeptiker,

ich bin zurück, vom waffenlosen Kampf mit meinem PCA, riesen Krebsvolumen in der Prostata (DNA multiploid) den umfangreichen LK- und Knochenmetastasen und es geht mir sehr gut.
Das der PSA von 301 langfristig runter gehen wird, er zeigt schon die Abwärtstendenz im Zicjzacktrent, da besteht für mich kein Zweifel.

LDH fällt auf 185, AP steigt 82 (nicht mehr lange), CRP mit < 0,3 (ich brauche auch da keine Reichlemed.), HDL könnte besser sein, wir arbeiten dran. Blutbild o.k. erhöht sich. HB ist von 13,9 auf 15,4 gestiegen, war auch schon über 16, versteht sich ohne Med, auch ich habe Krebs. Lymphos steigen, auf 25,9, bin sehr zufrieden, mit meinen Therapien.

Jetzt kommt es, die Neuropathie im li. "Metastasenfuß" ist so gut wie weg. Seit 4 Jahren berichte ich darüber. Ich habe meine Idee eingebracht, den 5. LW, die größte Metastase von oben und unten (Bauchlage, sehr unbeqem) zu "hyperthermisieren" (Radiowellen der Freqenz 15,56 MHZ), bis 55 Grad "Kerntemparatur".

Einer meiner SHG "Jünger" wird auch schon dort therapiert, wir haben uns gestern gesehen. Er macht aber das Meiste daheim, "Marerial" bekommt er mit, bei unserer gemeinsamen HP. Die Immunspritzen macht er, wie ich auch selber.  Der 2. Mann war auch schon dort, ein "Mutiger" Neuling, alle Achtung, wir haben uns erst einmal gesehen.

Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen, mich hat es am Montaf, im WC beim Fiebergipfel und nach dem "Geschäft" umgehauen. Das kann aber den stärksten Seemann nicht erschüttern. Kleine Schrammen, mein Schutzengel war erneut aktiv. Blutdruck, sonst 120 / 80 war nur 90 / 60, zu wenig, das erste Mal so ein Problem.

Schönene Abend, Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde und liebe Freundinen,

wer mich kennt weiss, daß ich seit langem meine PCa selbst therapiere,  deshalb genau dokumentiere und Blutwerte über das normale machen lasse.

Aktuell unter Progress mache ich das VOR jeder Fieber- / Tiefenhyperthermie-Therapie. Die Haupt-Appoptose-Phase scheint vorbei zu sein, bei der die bekannte PSA Explosion durch die absterbenden Krebszellen für einen sehr verstärkten PSA Produktion sorgen. 

Das kann auch unter Chemo so sein, oft aber auch leider nicht, sondern im Gegenteil, Progress nimmt zu.

Da muss man Nerven haben, um das zu "glauben", ich weiss das eher. Ich spreche nicht von PSA < 10. oder < 100, da würden die meisten PCaler schon verzweigfeln.

Ich möchte gar nicht viel dazu sagen, die Zahlen sprechen für sich, jeder erfahrene kann das selber beurteilen.
PSA VZ (Verdoppelungszeit in Tagen (nicht Wochen, oder gar Monate), 9,12.08  = 60 Tage, 12.12.  = 12 Tage, 7.1. 09 = 34 Tage, jetzt kommt es 9.1.09  =  - 10 Tage, 14.1.  = 4 Tage, 19.1.  = 86 Tage, 21.1.  = -14 Tage, 27.1. noch länger, ca. -20 Tage muss ich noch berechnen. Der 3.2. fehlt mir noch.

Liebe Skeptiker, wenn ich mal nicht skeptisch bin für eine Therapie, so hat das Gründe.

Übrigens, wir lagen gestern 3 Männer aus meiner SHG, nebeneinander in Fieberbetten. 
Ich kann nur unter anderem die kleine "Broschüre" Neue Strategien zur Verbesserung der Onkotropie onkolytischer Viren empfehlen. Ich verteile diese an meine SHGler und LPSler, die auch oft austherapierte in ihren SHGs haben. 

Da ist noch viel Umdenken bei denen notwendig. In dieser Schrift ist auch was über das langfristige Versgen der Chemo und das hehlen von Studien gesagt.
Ich habe diese erweiterte Therapie noch vor mir, scheuen wir mal.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Josef

Servus Konrad!

Kann "deine" Broschüre "Neue Strategien zur Verbesserung der Onkotropie onkolytischer Viren" *auch im Internet* eingesehen werden (download)?

Ich bin kein Zweifler, mir ist nur nicht nachvollziehbar, dass etwas was vernichtet wird (PCA) noch "längere Zeit" sich stärker austobt als zuvor, nämlich das PSA.

LG. aus Wien
Josef


http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ard,100.0.html

*Hatte gestern wieder ein interessantes Gespräch mit dem Forscher und Entdecker vom "imPSA":
http://www.maenner.co.at/impsa.html
Ich und ........  wären froh, wenn mit dem "imPSA" endlich ohne Stanzungen zuzüglich DNA-Zytometrien (mehrfache Wiederholungen der Biopsieserien)  feststeht "Krebs zu haben" oder nur eine "gutartige Prostatavergrößerung"!*

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Konrad,

wie darf ich Deine Angabe -20 Tage für den Messtag 27.1.09 interpretieren? Bedeutet die Minusangabe, dass der PSA-Wert zurückgegangen ist?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Knut,

jedes - ist ein PSa Rückgang um 58 ng/ml in 6 Tagen, wir hatten auch schon den Rückgang von 63 ng/ml nach 2 Tagen, nach einem Fieber- zwei Hyperthermietagen. So therapiere ich mich, ohne Schulmedizin. 

Wobei ich, mich mögen die jungen Therapeutinen, 50 % mehr Tiefenhyperthermie, großflächiger bekomme. Ich spreche da natürlich auch mit, was gemacht wird, wann und wie oft.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> der Erfolg, kommt. Es ist etwas wenig, was du dazu sagst, schade.
> ...


Lieber Konrad,

ich kann ja zu Deinen speziellen Maßnahmen nichts Wissenswertes beitragen, da ich sie nicht mache bzw. in einer deutlich anderen Krankheitsphase bin.

Meine Hinweise zu diesen Themen beschränken sich daher zwangsläufig auf generelle Stärkung des Immunsystems, gute Lebensführung, möglichst gute Ernährung und auf sinnvolle Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Zu AHIT oder TISSO sage ich nichts mehr, weil dann die üblichen Anschuldigungen hinsichtlich Schleichwerbung etc. kommen.

Wo ich hinsichtlich Diagnostik, Therapieauswahl, Übertherapievermeidung, mündiger Patient etc. stehe, weiß jeder regelmäßige Forumteilnehmer sehr gut, glaube ich.

Dir wünsche weiterhin nur das Beste!!

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Konrad,

zur Zeit befinde ich mich auch in einer anderen Phase der Therapie und kann dich nicht aktiv begleiten.

Ich möchte dir aber Zuspruch, Zuversicht und Unterstützung mitteilen.
Wie du das im Alleingang angehst und durchziehst, ringt mir Achtung ab.

Besondere Achtung deshalb, weil es dein Weg ist, mit dem Rücken zur Wand für sich einen Weg zu bahnen und diesen zu gehen.

Laß den PSA ruhig weiterzacken, wenn der Trend nach unten gerichtet ist, soll er.

Meine besten Wünsche begleiten dich.

Hans-J.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Josef,

ich habe dich beinahe übersehen. Wir müssen doch den Österreichern auch helfen.

Bei Chemo kennen wir die Reaktion, daß absterbende Krebszellen in dem "Moment" verstärkt PSA produzieren. Bei Chemo, kenne ich auch das Gegenteil, starker PSA Anstieg ohne PCa-Krebszellenabsterben.

Wir, ich gehe davon aus, daß das bei mir so ist. PSA mehr als Verdoppelung in 4 Tagen um 371 ng/ml, davor um 38 gefallen. Seit dem VZ 86 Tage und zwei mal PSA Abfall danach. Das kann man mir glauben oder auch nicht.

Im Internet wird da kaum viel zu holen sein, sondern bei mir oder besser in Markt Berolzheim direkt.

Gruß nach Wien, Konrad

----------


## Josef

> Servus Konrad!
> 
> Kann "deine" Broschüre "Neue Strategien zur Verbesserung der Onkotropie onkolytischer Viren" *auch im Internet* eingesehen werden (download)?
> 
> Ich bin kein Zweifler, mir ist nur nicht nachvollziehbar, dass etwas was vernichtet wird (PCA) noch "längere Zeit" sich stärker austobt als zuvor, nämlich das PSA.
> 
> LG. aus Wien
> Josef
> 
> ...



Servus Konrad,
bitte ist die von dir erwähnte Broschüre auch im Internet einsehbar?
Übrigens hatten wir gestern das "Forscherteam" zum "imPSA" in unserer Urologischen-SHG.:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...2.html#msg7862
und
http://www.maenner.co.at/Publikation...%20Urologe.pdf
und
http://www.maenner.co.at/impsa.html
Es war sehr interessant.
Auch ging es um
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung.p...OTS0012&mabo=1 
LG. aus Wien
Josef

----------


## schoenherr

Lieber Konrad,
leider kann ich Dir mit meinem jetzigen Wissen bei Deiner aktuellen Thematik nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich kann Dir nur meine besten Erfolgswünsche schicken.
Nach meiner bisherigen 8jährigen PCA-Erfahrung müssen *Körper, Geist und Seele* behandelt werden.
Hast Du die beiden letzten in Deine Therapien ausreichend aufgenommen?
Sport und Ernährung erachte ich wie Du ebenfalls als sehr wichtig.
Vielleicht noch ein Tipp, der Dir weiterhelfen könnte: *Guolin Chi Gong.*
Die Betonung liege auf *Guolin*. Es ist direkt für Krebspatienten (nicht nur für PCAler) entwickelt worden. Würde ich nicht noch arbeiten, hätte ich
damit begonnen. Aber es muss täglich ca. eine Stunde im Freien durchgeführt werden, und das packe ich zur Zeit nicht.
Deinen Thread *Meine Immuntherapien, jetzt verstärkt* habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen und meine Überlegungen bezüglich einer Therapie für mich selbst gehen in ähnliche Richtung. Ich bin sehr interessiert an Deinen Beiträgen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinen Therapien.

Gruß Chris

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Spezialisten mit Ödemen,

ich gehörte als "Medikamentenablehner" nicht dazu.

Nach unserem immunologischen "Großangiff" auf meinen PCa vom Mi. bis Fr. ist mein Gewicht bis Fr. Abend um 4 kg. (L) gestiegen. Als ich meine Beine anschaute wusste ich warum, Wassereinlagerungen.

Ich hatte in den 2,5 Tagen 3 x aktive Fieberth. 3 x Tiefenhyperthermie, mit den üblichen Entgiftungsinfusioenen in den li. Port und Injectionen mit Viren, "aufbereiteten, eigenen" NK-Zellen, "aufbereiteten eigenen" Dendritischen Zellen in den re. Port und welch Stress, in die Prostata erhalten.
Ich habe noch nicht mit meinem Arzt darüber gesprochen, fahre morgen sowieso hin. Ich vermute, daß die Ödeme mit der Appoptose zusammen hängen. Das hatte sich schon durch die PSA VDZ von 4 Tagen von PSA 263 auf 634 angekündigt. So eine VDZ in diesen "Regionen" ohne Medikation (Chemo) ist nicht normal, kenne ich nicht. 

In den 2,5 Tagen sind 2 x  Frühstück und 1 x Mittagessen ausgefallen. Man hätte eher wegen der Essenreduzierung, dem Schwitzen im Fieberbett, keine größere Flüssigkeitseinnahme, normales eher vermehrtes Wasserlassen, auch während der Hyperth. eher eine Gewichtsreduzierung erwartet. Ich bin kein Perpetuum mobile, ich kann mir die zusätzlichen 4 L nicht erklären.
Das Gewicht hat sich mitlerweile von 74 auf 71 kg reduziert, ohe Wassertabletten versteht sich. Ich verlasse mich auch da auf meinen gesunden Körper.
Die Nieren sind o.k. Creatinin 0,6 mg/dl, Harnsäure 4,5 mg/dl, AP steigt auf 99 U/l, kein Wunder bei der Metastasenzunahme.
Ich weiss es besteht Interesse an der PSA Entwicklung, ich möchte aber die nächsten Messungen abwarten, die Schwankungen, rauf und runter sind zu groß, ohne Erklärung, ist das nicht hilfreich. 
Den "Einstands PSA habe ich trotz Malignitäts/ Metastasenzunahme noch nicht erreicht. Ich erwarte eine starke PSA Reduzierung in den nächsten Wochen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## mesen05

ich denke,ich habs

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Chris,

danke für den Tipp, dazu bin ich nicht ruhig genug. Ich muss noch entspannen lernen. Die Frau meines Naturarztes ist (oder war) übrigens Präsidentin der Deutschen Quigong-Gesellschaft.

Daran mich zu beteiligen hat Herr Thaller noch nicht von mir "verlangt", er befürwortete es auch.

Hallo Mesen, was hast du, die OP hinter dir?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## mesen05

hallo lieber melini,
ich bin auch patient von herrn Thaller,hab jedoch keinen Überblick.sie wollten ja ihn oder bei freiburg anrufen.bitte Antwort geben.
man wird ja nur verrückt. sie können bei mir auch klingeln lassen,wenn sie festnetz oder e-plushaben,ich rufe dann zurück.
danke. tel:0178 6392323

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Konrad,

ich setze den Diskussionsfaden mal am Ende der Liste fort, so wie es die Software darstellt.

Soweit erinnerlich, wolltest Du der Gemeinde Deine PSA Entwicklung mit tatsächlichen Werten, verknüpft mit Datum, und angewendeter Therapie anschaulich mitteilen!

Darf ich Dich auf diesem Wege daran erinnern?

Viele Grüße

Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

danke für die Nachfrage und das "scheinbare" Interesse. Ich bitte um Verständniss für meine diesbezügliche Zurückhaltung, der "Feind" kann evtl. mitlesen.

Mir geht es recht gut, 25 km. laufe ich immer noch problemlos am Stück. Troztz Schwächung durch extreme TKTL 1 Ernährungsumstellung. 

Ich war immer noch nicht seit jetzt 4,5 Jahren zu einer PCa-Therapie in einem Krankenhaus. Das überlasse ich den Haustierkrebsen, bei der ihrer Lieblingstherapie.

Die Blutwerte auch Leberwerte sind o.k. Es scheinen keine Weichteilmetastasen vorhanden zu sein, ich therapiere systemisch. Habe auch noch nie ein PET/CT machen lassen. 

LK-Metastasen interessieren mich nicht, wie schon seit Jahren öfters erwähnt. Ich habe nicht die geringsten Beschwerden damit. Diese könnten ja schon, früher unerkannt seit über 10 Jahren vorhanden sein.

Ich mache einige "neue" alternative medikamentöse Therapien, ohne spürbare Nebenwirkungen versteht sich, auch noch nicht zugelassene.

Darunter auch Antiangionese mal anders und ungiftig.

Die Metastasierung hat sich wie zu erwarten war nach dem "Rutsch" zur multiploiden DNA Verteilung im März 2008 verschlechtert. Ich habe immer noch keine Metastasenschmerzen, Rückenschmerzen natürlich seit Jahrzehnten. So kann es weiter gehen, mal sehen.

Ich kann jedem "austherapierten" meine umfangreichen Immuntherapien empfehlen, es liegen vorzügliche PKGs vor. Evtl. auch weniger umfangreich, es hat ja nicht jeder einen seit Jahren entdifferenzierten PCa.

Was macht deine Leber, wie geht es dir, ihr macht euch rar. Wie komt ihr mit den medikamenten-"Vergiftungen" klar?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Konrad,




> ...danke für die Nachfrage und das "scheinbare" Interesse. Ich bitte um Verständniss für meine diesbezügliche Zurückhaltung, der "Feind" kann evtl. mitlesen...


auch nach mehrfachen Drehen und Wenden kann ich mit diesem Satz nichts anfangen.


Zu Deiner Anfrage über mich:




> ...Was macht deine Leber, wie geht es dir, ihr macht euch rar. Wie komt ihr mit den medikamenten-"Vergiftungen" klar?...


Die Leberwerte sind alle in Ordnung. Das Gläschen Wein kann ich also trinken. Dass Medikamente Nebenwirkungen haben können, ist wohl selbstredend. Dass Medikamente zur Eindämmung eines aggressiven Krebses größere Nebenwirkungen haben, muss man im Sinne der Hauptwirkung wohl hinnehmen. Bei der Wahl zwischen quälenden Schmerzen oder dem frühzeitigen finalen Ende habe ich mich eine Behandlung entschieden und diese Entscheidung natürlich nicht bereut. Die Nebenwirkungen halte ich eher für nebensächlich.


Zu Deinem Bericht über Dich:
 
Deine Ausführungen könnte man so verstehen, dass es Dir sehr gut geht. Dazu herzlichen Glückwunsch und dauerhafte Wirkung. Insbesondere könnte man meinen, dass dies nach dem Einsatz der klassischen Medikamentation auf neue alternative medikamentöse Therapien zurückzuführen ist.

Es wäre schön, und ein jeder wünscht es Dir, wenn Du den Stein der Weisen gefunden hättest. So mancher schwerkranke Kollege könnte davon profitieren.

Nur, niemand  weiß genau, was Du überhaupt unternimmst. Jedoch rätst Du Hilfesuchenden von erprobten Therapien ab, ohne Alternativen aufzuzeigen.

Für die Gemeinde, und dazu zähle ich mich auch, wäre die Angabe einer Liste mit Datumen, Medikamenteneinsatz, Therapieanwendung und PSA-Entwicklung sehr hilfreich.

Lieber Konrad, ich wünsche Dir weiterhin einen guten Verlauf und viel Erfolg bei Deiner Pionierarbeit.

Hans (GL)

----------

